# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس التفسير وعلوم القرآن >  قراءة القرآن بالألحان  للشيخ عبد الرحمن الحجي

## القضاعي

الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وبعد، 
فنظراً لانتشار التكلف في أحكام التجويد في عصرنا انتشاراً مخيفاً، حتى صرفت فيه جهود خيرة أبناء المسلمين وأوقاتهم،وحتى آل الأمر إلى التطريب والتلحين والتشبه بالفساق في ألحانهم وفسقهم،وحتى اقترب الأمر من اتخاذ آيات الله هزوا، وأصابنا ما أصاب أهل الكتابين قبلنا الذين قال الله فيهم (ومنهم أميون لا يعلمون الكتاب إلا أماني وإن هم إلا يظنون) وقال عنهم (مثل الذين حملوا التوراة ثم لم يحملوها كمثل الحمار يحمل أسفارا)؛ لذا وجب التنبيه على سنة السابقين الأولين في ذلك حتى نتبعهم بإحسان. وخلاصة القول في طريقة تلاوة القرآن هي أن نقول: 

إن من المتيقن أن الله ما جعل لرجل من قلبين في جوفه،فإذا صرف قلبه للتنطع في إقامة اللفظ كان ذلك على حساب التدبر للمعاني الذي من أجله أنزل القرآن ،قال تعالى(كتاب أنزلناه إليك مبارك ليدبروا آياته) وقد أدركنا وسمعنا أقواماً من حذاق أهل التجويد قد اعترفوا بأنهم لا يستطيعون التدبر إن أرادوا القيام بكل القواعد المتكلفة في التجويد. 

وإن الذي لا نشك فيه أن الصحابة كانوا يقرأون القرآن على سجيتهم وطبيعتهم دون لحن ولا تكلف،كما هي قراءة العلماء الراسخين الذين أدركناهم، وكما تواترت عليه أمة محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام جيلاً إثر جيل،وتواترها هذا أقوى من الصفات التي يأخذها القراء ويزعمون أنها متواترة. وقد أنكر الشافعي والإمام أحمد قراءة حمزة لما فيها من الإمالة وغيرها ،قال ابن هانئ في مسائله برقم(1953-1954) سألت أبا عبدالله-يعني الإمام أحمد- قلت:نصلي خلف من يقرأ قراءة حمزة؟قال إن كان رجلاً يقبل منك فانهه، قال أبو عبدالله: سمعت عبدالرحمن بن مهدي يقول: لو صليت خلف من يقرأ قراءة حمزة أعدت الصلاة. 

وأنكر العلماء في كل العصور صرف الأوقات في المبالغة في التجويد وعدوه من تأثير الأعاجم على المسلمين، ومن ذلك ما يلي: 

قال ابن قتيبة: "قد كان الناس يقرءون القرآن بلغاتهم دون تكلف، ثم خلف من بعدهم قوم من أهل الأمصار وأبناء الأعاجم فهفوا وضلوا وأضلوا، وأما ما اقتضته طبيعة القارئ من غير تكلف فهو الذي كان السلف يفعلونه، وهوالتغني الممدوح". 

وقال النووي: "إن لم يكن القارئ حسن الصوت حسّنه ما استطاع، ولا يخرج بتحسينه عن حد القراءة، وإلى التمطيط المخرج له عن حدوده". وقال ابن رشد: "الواجب أن ينـزه القرآن عما يؤدي إلى هيئة تنافي الخشوع، ولا يقرأ إلا على الوجه الذي يخشع منه القلب، ويزيد في الإيمان، ويشوق فيما عند الله" 

والتغني الممدوح هو ما تقتضيه الطبيعة، وتسمح به القريحة، من غير تكلف ولا تمرين وتعليم، بل إذا خلي وطبعه استرسلت طبيعته بفضل تزيين وتحسين، كما قال أبو موسى رضي الله عنه: لحبرته لك تحبيرا. وقال شيخ الإسلام وابن القيم وغيرهما -في تزيين الصوت بالقرآن- هو التحسين والترنم بخشوع وحضور قلب، لا صرف الهمة إلى ما حجب به أكثر الناس بالوسوسة في خروج الحروف وترقيقها وتفخيمها وإمالتها والنطق بالمد الطويل والقصير والمتوسط، وشغله بالوصل والفصل، والإضجاع والإرجاع والتطريب، وغير ذلك، مما هو مفض إلى تغيير كتاب الله، والتلاعب به، حائل للقلوب قاطع لها عن فهم مراد الرب من كلامه، ومن تأمل هدي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وإقراره أهل كل لسان على قراءتهم تبين له أن التنطع بالوسوسة في إخراج الحروف ليس من سنـته. 

ولابن ماجه عن جابر مرفوعًا: «إن من أحسن الناس صوتاً الذي إذا سمعته يقرأ حسبته يخشى الله»، ولأبي داود عن جابر قال: خرج علينا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ونحن نقرأ القرآن وفينا الأعرابي والأعجمي فقال: «اقرءوا فكلٌ حسن، وسيجيء أقوام يقيمونه كما يقام القِدح، يتعجلونه ولا يتأجلونه»، أي يبالغون في عمل القراءة كمال المبالغة للرياء والمباهاة والشهرة والتأكل، ويذهب الخشوع. 

وقال الذهبي: "القراء المُجوّدة فيهم تنطع وتحرير زائد، يؤدي إلى أن المجود القارئ يبقى مصروف الهمة إلى مراعاة الحروف، والتنطع في تجويدها، بحيث يشغله ذلك عن تدبر كتاب الله، ويصرفه عن الخشوع في التلاوة حتى ذُكر أنهم ينظرون إلى حفاظ كتاب الله بعين المقت." 

وقال الحافظ: "ما كان طبيعة وسجية كان محموداً، وما كان تكلفاً وتصنعاً فهو مذموم، وهو الذي كرهه السلف وعابوه، ومن تأمل أحوالهم علم أنهم بريئون من التصنع، والقراءة بالألحان المخترعة، بخلاف التحسين الطبيعي فقد ندب إليه صلى الله عليه وسلم" ( انظر: حاشية ابن قاسم على الروض المربع فقد جمع كثيراً من هذه النقول ،2/208). 

وقال الإمام محمد بن عبد الوهاب رحمه الله في الدرر السنية 13/414 : "وأما في باب فهم القرآن فهذا دائم التفكر في معانيه والتدبر لألفاظه، واستغنائه بمعاني القرآن وحكمه، عن غيره من كلام الناس؛ وإذا سمع شيئاً من كلام الناس، وعلومهم عرضه على القرآن، فإن شهد له بالتزكية والعدالة قبله، وإلا رده؛ وإن لم يشهد له بقبول ولا رد وقفه. وهمته عاكفة على مراد ربه من كلامه، ولا يجعل همته وقصده في تحصيل ما حجب به أكثر الناس من العلوم عن حقائق القرآن بالوسوسة في خروج الحروف، وترقيقها وتفخيمها وإمالتها، والنطق بالمد الطويل والقصير والمتوسط وغير ذلك; فإن هذا حائل للقلوب، وقاطع لها عن فهم مراد الرب من كلامه، وكذلك شغل النطق بـ{أءنذرتهم} ووجوهها، وضم الميم من {عليهم}، ووصلها بالوصل، وكسر الهاء وضمها ونحو ذلك، من شغل الزمان بتنقية النطق وصفاته، معرضاً عن المقصود، وكذلك مراعاة النغم وتحسين الصوت، وكذلك تتبع أوجه الإعراب، واستخراج التأويلات المستكرهة، التي هي بالألغاز والأحاجي أشبه منها بالبيان، وكذلك صرف الذهن إلى حكاية أقوال الناس، ونتائج أفكارهم. 

وكذلك تنـزيل القرآن على قول من قلده في دينه أو مذهبه، فهو يتعسف بكل طريق، حتى يجعل القرآن تبعا لمذهبهم، وتقوية لقول إمامه، وكل محجوبون بما لديهم عن فهم مراد الله من كلامه، في كثير من ذلك أو أكثره". 

وإن كتاب أبي عبيد القاسم بن سلام "فضائل القرآن" من أهم الكتب التي يجب أن يتدارسها أهل القرآن حتى يعرفوا فضائل القرآن وآداب قراءته ومعالمه وسننه، وحتى يعرفوا معنى كلام حذيفة بن اليمان (وروي مرفوعا) قال " اقرَءوا القُرآنَ بِلُحونِ العَرَبِ وَأصواتِها ، وإيَّاكُم وَلُحُونَ أهلِ الكِتابِ ، وَأهلِ الفِسقِ ، فإنَّهُ سَيجيءُ مِنْ بَعدِي قَومٌ يُرجِّعوُنَ بِالقرآنِ تَرجِيعَ الرَّهبانِيةِ ، وَالنَّوْحِ وَالغِناءِ، لا يُجاوِزُ حَناجِرَهُم، مَفتونَةٌ قُلوبُهُم ، وَقُلُوبُ الذينَ يُعجِبُهُمْ شَأنُهُمْ " ، وحتى يسلكوا سبيل السلف الصالح ويقتصوا آثارهم فإن الفلاح كله في ذلك، وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه.

http://www.alamralawal.com/#detailOfMizan::7

----------


## من صاحب النقب

و بعض أصحاب المقامات الغنائية التي يتلون بها القرآن و يحثون على تعلمها ، يظن أنها لحون العرب التي أجازها بعض العلماء    و ربما نسبها للشافعي و أبي حنيفة أنهم يجيزونها و يظن أنها التي يجيزها ابن الجزري 

و صاروا يعلمون الناس في القنوات الداخلية للأسف كيف تلحن القرآن على الصبا و الحجازي و النهاوند 

و يقول بعضهم  إن الشيخ السديس يقرأ بمقام الصبا !

و صار حفظ القرآن يتطلب شيخين حافظ للتجويد و شيخ ملحن ! للأداء 

و من السذاجة أن يقال هذا أدعى للخشوع ، فلماذا لا يقرؤون على مقام الراب و الروك و الهيب هوب 

فربما يسلم أهل شيكاجو كلهم 

و العجيب أن هذه تعتبر هي الحياة مع القرآن ، صارت الحياة مع القرآن هي تلحينه على مقامات الغناء ، و للأسف لم نر بياناً من العلماء لإستنكار هذا بالقدر الكافي لأنه قد يفتتن به الناس ما دام لم يمنع

----------


## فريد المرادي

جزى الله الشيخ عبد الرحمن الحجي ، وبارك الله في الناقل ...

حكم قراءة القرآن بالمقامات   

أجاب عنه : عبد الحليم توميات / إمام خطيب مسجد عمر بن الخطاب – الجزائر العاصمة


السؤال :

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ، ما هو حكم تعلّم المقامات الصوتية لتحسين الصوت في تلاوة القرآن الكريم ، مع العلم أنّ كبار القرّاء كالمنشاوي وغيره كانوا يقرؤون بهذه المقامات ، وجزاكم الله كلّ خير ، والسّلام عليكم .

الجواب:

 الحمد لله ، والصّلاة والسّلام على رسول الله ، أمّا بعد :

فإنّه قبل الجواب عن هذا السّؤال فإنّه لا بدّ من بيان ما جاء في السّؤال نفسه :

أوّلا : المقامات اسم يُطلق على التّقطيعات والأوزان الموسيقيّة المستحدثة ، ولها قوانينها وضوابطها ، وإطلاق المقامات على التّغنّي بالقرآن فيه نظر ، فإنّ القرآن لا يمكن ولا يحلّ أن يتشبّه بالغناء في أيّ وجه من الوجوه .

ثانيا : قولك : " مع العلم أنّ كبار القرّاء كالمنشاوي وغيره كانوا يقرؤون بهذه المقامات " ، فهذا لا يَرِد ، لأنّ الحقّ قد يخفى على الفاضل ، وكما هو مقرّر لدى أهل العلم : أنّ نؤمن بجلالة الفضلاء ، ولا نؤمن بعصمتهم ، ومن أوسع أودية الباطل الغلوّ في الأفاضل . هذا إذا سلّمنا أنّ قراءة أمثال الشّيخ المنشاوي كانت على ذلك النّمط الّذي عُرِف به بعض القرّاء حتّى أخرجوا القرآن عن صيغته فضلا عن مهمّته وحكمة نزوله .

أمّا هل يجوز قراءة القرآن على ذلك النّمط الّذي ظهر به منذ أمد بمصر وسورية ، وطفا اليوم على مجتمعنا ، فإنّنا نقول : حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل ! فإنّه من التّلاعب بكلام الله الّذي قال فيه المولى : ( وَنُنَزِّلُ مِنَ الْقُرْآنِ مَا هُوَ شِفَاءٌ وَرَحْمَةٌ لِلْمُؤْمِنِينَ وَلا يَزِيدُ الظَّالِمِينَ إِلَّا خَسَاراً ) [ الإسراء : 82 ] .. إنّه إهدار لحكمة نزول كلام الله تعالى الّذي وصفه قائلا : ( إِنَّ هَذَا الْقُرْآنَ يَهْدِي لِلَّتِي هِيَ أَقْوَمُ وَيُبَشِّرُ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ الَّذِينَ يَعْمَلُونَ الصَّالِحَاتِ أَنَّ لَهُمْ أَجْراً كَبِيراً ) [ الإسراء : 9 ] ..

وقع القرآن بأيدي هؤلاء المتلاعبين ، وأقبل كثير من النّاس عليهم لاهثين ، فلا جرم أنّه قد قلّ في الأمّة الخير ، وكثر فيها الشرّ ، ولا حول ولا قوّة إلاّ بالله .

قال النّووي في " الرّوضة " : والصّحيح أنّ الإفراط على الوجه المذكور حرام يفسق به القارئ ويأثم المستمع لأنه عدل به عن نهجه القويم ، قال : وهذا مراد الشّافعي بالكراهة " .

فالّذي أمرنا وندبنا إلى تحسين الصّوت عند قراءة القرآن جعل لذلك التّحسين علامة ، فقد روى ابن ماجه بسند صحيح عَنْ جَابِرٍ رضي الله عنه قَالَ : قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلّى الله عليه وسلّم : « إِنَّ مِنْ أَحْسَنِ النَّاسِ صَوْتًا بِالْقُرْآنِ ، الَّذِي إِذَا سَمِعْتُمُوهُ يَقْرَأُ حَسِبْتُمُوهُ يَخْشَى اللَّهَ » .

وإنّ مخالفات هؤلاء القرّاء أضحت لا تحصى ولا تعدّ .. منها : 

-       إنزال القرآن على هذه المقامات !!

-       تحريك بعضهم ليده بطريقة تضحِك الثّكلى فيضعها عن يمين فمه أو مقابله حتّى يتحكّم في سير الصّوت !!

-   الإفراط في المدّ وفي إشباع الحركات ، حتّى يتولّد من الفتحة ألف ، ومن الضمّة واو ، ومن الكسرة ياء ، والإدغام في غير موضع الإدغام ، وغير ذلك .

-       صرف النّاس عن الاهتمام بالمقصود عند التّلاوة ، ألا وهو التدبّر والفهم والتأمّل ، فصاروا لا ينتظرون إلاّ مغامرة من المغامرات الصّوتية !!

-       قول النّاس عند سماعه انظر إلى هذه : الطّلعة !! والحبْطة !! وكأنّ القرآن صار من الأغاني وما يسمّونه بالأناشيد ..

-   تقديم ما أخّره الله وتأخير ما قدّمه الله ، فإنّ الإنسان يُعظّم بتقواه وعمله بالقرآن وإقامته لحدوده ، لا بمجرّد حسن صوته ، وتأمّل ما رواه الإمام مالك رحمه الله وغيره أَنَّ عَبْدَ اللَّهِ بْنَ مَسْعُودٍ رضي الله عنه قَالَ لِأحدهم : ( إِنَّكَ فِي زَمَانٍ كَثِيرٌ فُقَهَاؤُهُ ، قَلِيلٌ قُرَّاؤُهُ .. وَسَيَأْتِي عَلَى النَّاسِ زَمَانٌ قَلِيلٌ فُقَهَاؤُهُ كَثِيرٌ قُرَّاؤُهُ ) .

ولذلك نجد أنّ الصّحابة رضي الله عنهم كانوا يحرصون كلّ الحرص على الجمع بين حفظ القرآن وفهمه ، روى أحمد عَنْ أَبِي عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ زيد بن خالد الجهنيّ رضي الله عنه قَالَ : حَدَّثَنَا مَنْ كَانَ يُقْرِئُنَا مِنْ أَصْحَابِ النَّبِيِّ صلّى الله عليه وسلّم أَنَّهُمْ كَانُوا يَقْتَرِئُونَ مِنْ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صلّى الله عليه وسلّم عَشْرَ آيَاتٍ ، فَلَا يَأْخُذُونَ فِي الْعَشْرِ الْأُخْرَى حَتَّى يَعْلَمُوا مَا فِي هَذِهِ مِنْ الْعِلْمِ وَالْعَمَلِ ، قَالُوا : فَعَلِمْنَا الْعِلْمَ وَالْعَمَلَ .

وروى الإمام مالك في " الموطّأ " - لكن بلاغا - أَنَّ عَبْدَ اللَّهِ بْنَ عُمَرَ رضي الله عنه مَكَثَ عَلَى سُورَةِ الْبَقَرَةِ ثَمَانِيَ سِنِينَ يَتَعَلَّمُهَا .

فإن صحّ ذلك ، فإنّما لفقهها ، فلا يجاوز آية إلى غيرها دون فقه وفهم .

وأخرج الآجرّي في " حملة القرآن " عن ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه قال : " لا تنثروه نثر الدّقل ، ولا تهذّوه هذّ الشّعر ، قفوا عند عجائبه ، وحرّكوا به القلوب ، ولا يكون همّ أحدكم آخر السّورة " .

وذمّ الله الخوارج بسبب أنّهم يتلون كلام الله دون أن يصل إلى قلوبهم فيعقلوه ، كما في الحديث المتّفق عليه عن أبي سعيد الخدري رضي الله عنه أنّ النبيّ صلّى الله عليه وسلّم قال : «  إِنَّ مِنْ ضِئْضِئِ هَذَا أَوْ فِي عَقِبِ هَذَا قَوْمًا يَقْرَءُونَ الْقُرْآنَ  ، لَا يُجَاوِزُ حَنَاجِرَهُمْ ، يَمْرُقُونَ مِنْ الدِّينِ مُرُوقَ السَّهْمِ مِنْ الرَّمِيَّةِ ، يَقْتُلُونَ أَهْلَ الْإِسْلَامِ ، وَيَدَعُونَ أَهْلَ الْأَوْثَانِ » .

ولذلك أكّد العلماء على أنّ قراءة القرآن ينبغي أن تكون بالتدبّر والتفهّم ، فهو المقصود الأعظم ، والمطلوب الأهمّ ، وبه تنشرح الصدور وتستنير القلوب ، قال تعالى : ( كِتَابٌ أَنْزَلْنَاهُ إِلَيْكَ مُبَارَكٌ لِيَدَّبَّرُوا آيَاتِه ) [ ص : 29 ] .

 ، قال النّووي في " شرح المهذّب " : " وصفة ذلك، أن يشغل قلبه بالتّفكير في معنى ما يلفظ به ، فيعرف معنى كلّ آية ويتأمّل الأوامر والنّواهي ، ويعتقد قبول ذلك ، فإن كان ممّا قصّر عنه فيما مضى اعتذر واستغفر ، وإذا مرّ بآية رحمة استبشر وسأل ، أو عذاب أشفق وتعوّذ ، أو تنـزيه نزّه وعظّم ، أو دعاء تضرّع وطلب ، أخرج مسلم عن حذيفة رضي الله عنه قال : " صلّيت مع النبيّ صلّى الله عليه وسلّم ذات ليلة ، فافتتح البقرة فقرأها ، ثم النّساء فقرأها ، ثمّ آل عمران فقرأها ، يقرأ مترسّلا ، إذا مرّ بآية فيها تسبيح سبّح ، وإذا مرّ بسؤال سأل ، وإذا مرّ بتعوّذ تعوّذ " .

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله في " مجموع الفتاوى " (13/332) : " ومن المعلوم أنّ كلّ كلام فالمقصود منه فهم معانيه دون مجرّد ألفاظه ، فالقرآن أولى بذلك ، وأيضا فالعادة تمنع أن يقرأ قوم كتابا في فنّ من العلم كالطبّ والحساب ولا يستشرحوه ، فكيف بكلام الله الّذي هو عصمتهم وبه نجاتهم وسعادتهم وقيام دينهم ودنياهم ؟ .. " .

هذا ما تيسّر قوله في الإجابة عن هذا السّؤال ، والله أعلم .

( منار الجزائر ) : http://www.manareldjazair.com/index....d=413&Itemid=6

----------


## بندر المسعودي

قال في حاشية المشايخ 3/48: القراءة بالألحان ، ولها حالتان :
 الأولى : أن يكون التلحين مفرطاً يؤدي إلى إخراج القرآن عن صيغته بإدخال حركات فيه أو إخراجها أو قلب الحركات إلى حروف . فقد حرم ذلك المالكية والشافعية . ( الشرح الكبير للدردير 1 / 308 ، وروضة الطالبين 11 / 227 ) ، لقوله تعالى :  قرأنا عربيا غير زي عوج  ومثل ذلك عدول عن نهج القرآن القويم إلى الأعوجاج . 
الثانية : أن يكون التلحين غير مفرط بحيث لا يخرج القرآن عن صيغته . فعند الحنفية والشافعية والحنابلة : إباحة ذلك . ( المصادر السابقة ) . لعموم أدلة استحباب تحسين الصوت بالقرآن . وعند الإمام مالك : كراهة ذلك . ( المدونة 4/ 421 ) . لحديث حذيفة مرفوعاً : " اقرؤوا القرآن بلحون العرب وأصواتها ، وإياكم ولحون أهل الكتاب والفسق ، فإنه سيجيء من بعدي أقوام يرجعون ترجيع الغناء والنوح لا يجاوز حناجرهم ... " عزاه الهيثمي في المجمع 7 / 169 للطبراني في الأوسط وقال : " فيه راو لم يسم ، وبقية أيضاً " .
والأقرب : كما ذكر شيخ الإسلام وابن القيم : أن تزيين الصوت بالقرآن وتحسينه مع المحافظة على الخشوع والتدبر مطلوب ، أما صرف الهمة إلى اللفظ والتنطع في إخراج الحرف والمبالغة في الترقيق والتفخيم والنطق وشغل القلب بذلك فليس من سنته صلى الله عليه وسلم .

----------


## أبو زيد الشنقيطي

مع احترامي للشيخ إلا أنه لم يوفق في نقاطٍ من كلامه أعلاه , وبالنسبة لمن يتذرع بلحون العرب , هل يستطيع إسماعنا لحنا واحداً منها نميز به القرآن عن لحون غيرهم.
علماً أنَّ غالب من ينكر المقامات وإعمالها في التلاوة يجهل حقيقتها ولو كان فقيهاً أو عالماً محدثاً , فالحكم على الشيئ فرع عن تصوره.
نعم هنالك مبالغات وتجاوزات خطيرة جداً في بعض أقاليم المسلمين تبعث النَّاشئة على تعلم التقطيع الموسيقي للنغم , ويكون ذلك على حساب الإخلال بأحكام التجويد , وهذا أمرٌ قبيحٌ مرفوضٌ , كرفضِ وصف بعض الإخوة الكرام لكل من حسَّن صوته بالقرآن بلحنٍ لم تألفه آذانهم - عملاً بمطلق النصوص النبوية - بأنه متنطعٌ .
ولي عودة إن شاء الله تعالى

----------


## أبو زيد الشنقيطي

الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وبعد، 
فنظراً لانتشار التكلف في أحكام التجويد في عصرنا انتشاراً مخيفاً، حتى صرفت فيه جهود خيرة أبناء المسلمين وأوقاتهم،وحتى آل الأمر إلى التطريب والتلحين والتشبه بالفساق في ألحانهم وفسقهم،وحتى اقترب الأمر من اتخاذ آيات الله هزوا، وأصابنا ما أصاب أهل الكتابين قبلنا الذين قال الله فيهم (ومنهم أميون لا يعلمون الكتاب إلا أماني وإن هم إلا يظنون) وقال عنهم (مثل الذين حملوا التوراة ثم لم يحملوها كمثل الحمار يحمل أسفارا)؛ لذا وجب التنبيه على سنة السابقين الأولين في ذلك حتى نتبعهم بإحسان. وخلاصة القول في طريقة تلاوة القرآن هي أن نقول: 

إن من المتيقن أن الله ما جعل لرجل من قلبين في جوفه،فإذا صرف قلبه للتنطع في إقامة اللفظ كان ذلك على حساب التدبر للمعاني الذي من أجله أنزل القرآن ،قال تعالى(كتاب أنزلناه إليك مبارك ليدبروا آياته) وقد أدركنا وسمعنا أقواماً من حذاق أهل التجويد قد اعترفوا بأنهم لا يستطيعون التدبر إن أرادوا القيام بكل القواعد المتكلفة في التجويد. 


قلتُ:
ليس في التجويد قواعد متكلَّفةٌ كما يفيده كلامُ الشيخ فهو علمٌ نبويٌ شريفٌ , وهو أجل علوم الإسلام لاتصاله بأعظم كلامٍ وفضله على العلوم كفضل القرآن عليها , وليس التنطع والمبالغة في التجويد من التجويد في شيئ , والمتكلف المتنطع في التجويد شأنه شأن الجاهل به في نسبتهما إليه ,وأنا أعجب من قول الشيخ " القواعد المتكلفة في التجويد" وليته مثل لها ولو بمثال واحد.



وإن الذي لا نشك فيه أن الصحابة كانوا يقرأون القرآن على سجيتهم وطبيعتهم دون لحن ولا تكلف،كما هي قراءة العلماء الراسخين الذين أدركناهم، وكما تواترت عليه أمة محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام جيلاً إثر جيل،وتواترها هذا أقوى من الصفات التي يأخذها القراء ويزعمون أنها متواترة. 
وقد أنكر الشافعي والإمام أحمد قراءة حمزة لما فيها من الإمالة وغيرها ،قال ابن هانئ في مسائله برقم(1953-1954) سألت أبا عبدالله-يعني الإمام أحمد- قلت:نصلي خلف من يقرأ قراءة حمزة؟قال إن كان رجلاً يقبل منك فانهه، قال أبو عبدالله: سمعت عبدالرحمن بن مهدي يقول: لو صليت خلف من يقرأ قراءة حمزة أعدت الصلاة. 

قلتُ:
عجبي للشيخ حفظه الله الذي لا يشك في موافقة قراءة من أدركهم لقراءة الصحابة وهذه النتيجة هي من علم الغيب الذي تفرد الله به , فكيف قارن بين الجيلين وقراءتهما حتى ثبت لديه بلا شك أن قراءة من أدركهم هي القراءة التي كان الصحابة يقرؤون بهاو وأنّ غيرها تنطعٌ وتكلفٌ.
وليت شعري ما هو التواتر الذي ثبت عند الشيخ به هذا التشابه ثبوتاً أقوى من ثبوت الصفات التي يأخذها القراء ويزعمون أنها متواترة , وما هي هذه الصفات التي يعنيها الشيخ.؟

بقي دليل الشيخ الذي ساقه ظنا منه أن فيه إسعافاً له في الحكم على ما لم يألفه بالخروج عن الجادة والفطرة إلى التكلف والمبالغة ,وهو أثر الإمامين الجليلين الشافعي وأحمد رحمهما الله تعالى وقدس روحيهما.

وليته استفاض في قراءة التوجيهات التي اعتذر لهم بها أهل العلم رحمهم الله تعالى , فكلاهما كما هو معروفٌ في ترجمتهما لم يكن ذا دراية وعلمٍ متخصص في القراءات , وقد علمنا أن نأخذ من آثارهما ما وافق الحق ونطَّرح ما سواه.
وقد اعتُذر لهما عن ذلك بأنهما يعنيان بذلك ما سمعاه من تكلف بعض القراء في زمنيهما فظنا هذا التكلف هو الثابت عن حمزة والكسائي رحمهما الله فأنكراه وكرهاه.

وما انتقداه هما وغيرهما رحمه الله موجود في سائر القراءات العشر المتواترة التي يقرأ بها المسلمون اليوم متوارثينها جيلاً عن جيلٍ عن النبي صصص إلا أنه اجتمع في قراءة حمزة ما لم يجتمع في غيـرها, وهو ثابتٌ عندهما بالسند المتصل , وقد أقرا بأن شيئاً من ذلك لم يكن اجتهادا من أنفسهم , قال سفيان الثوري : ما قرأ حمزة حرفا إلا بأثر  .

وقد يعتذر لهما بعدم بلوغ التواتر أو القراءة لهم , وهذا ليس قدحاً فيهم , وقد حصل قبل انقطاع الوحي إنكارٌ من سيدنا عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه لقراءة هشام بن حكيم رضي الله عنه , وعلمه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنها ثابتة من عند الله ,ولا أدل على احتمال ثبوت ذلك من أنَّ الإمام أحمد رحمه الله يقول في موضع آخر - أغفل الشيخ إيراده مع أنه أصرح في الدلالة على ما يريد - : ( هي قراءة مُحدَثَةٌ، ما قرأ بها أحد. إنما هي إيه )
وهذا ليس كلامَ من بلغه تواترها وإجماع القرأَة على اتصال أسانيدها عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم , ولو بلغه ذلك لقال كما قال غيره من جمهور الأمة أنها قد قرأ بها أكرمُ أحدٍ على الله وهو المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم.
ولا يجوز لمسلمٍ أن يعتقد أنها ناقصة أو متكلفةٌ وقد استقر الإجماع بين المسلمين على صحتها وثبوتها , مع أن المثبت في عصرنا متسلح بالسند والتواتر والإجماع , والنافي ليس لديه غير التضعيف والاتهام.
وليس الموضوع عن قراءة حمزة رضي الله عنه لنطيل فيه أكثر من اللازم.




وأنكر العلماء في كل العصور صرف الأوقات في المبالغة في التجويد وعدوه من تأثير الأعاجم على المسلمين، ومن ذلك ما يلي: 

قال ابن قتيبة: "قد كان الناس يقرءون القرآن بلغاتهم دون تكلف، ثم خلف من بعدهم قوم من أهل الأمصار وأبناء الأعاجم فهفوا وضلوا وأضلوا، وأما ما اقتضته طبيعة القارئ من غير تكلف فهو الذي كان السلف يفعلونه، وهوالتغني الممدوح". 

وقال النووي: "إن لم يكن القارئ حسن الصوت حسّنه ما استطاع، ولا يخرج بتحسينه عن حد القراءة، وإلى التمطيط المخرج له عن حدوده". وقال ابن رشد: "الواجب أن ينـزه القرآن عما يؤدي إلى هيئة تنافي الخشوع، ولا يقرأ إلا على الوجه الذي يخشع منه القلب، ويزيد في الإيمان، ويشوق فيما عند الله" 

قلتُ:
هذا موضعُ إجماع لا اختلاف فيه , اللهم إن ظن البعضُ أنّ محاربة هذِّ القرآن وإنكاره على الناس هي التنطع والتكلف.
والتغني الممدوح هو ما تقتضيه الطبيعة، وتسمح به القريحة، من غير تكلف ولا تمرين وتعليم، بل إذا خلي وطبعه استرسلت طبيعته بفضل تزيين وتحسين، كما قال أبو موسى رضي الله عنه: لحبرته لك تحبيرا. 


قلتُ:
وكيف تسترسل الطبيعةُ ويُستَحسنُ استرسالها والنصوص التي نقلها الشيخ أعلاه تثبت ضرورة الالتزام بتحسين القرآن بحيث لا يخرج عن حد القراءة , وهذا التساهل هو ما أخرج لنا مئات الأشرطة اليوم التي يحتاجُ مصدرها المتصدرون إلى الرجوع للكتاتيب لتعلم قراءة القرآن.

وقال شيخ الإسلام وابن القيم وغيرهما -في تزيين الصوت بالقرآن- هو التحسين والترنم بخشوع وحضور قلب، لا صرف الهمة إلى ما حجب به أكثر الناس بالوسوسة في خروج الحروف وترقيقها وتفخيمها وإمالتها والنطق بالمد الطويل والقصير والمتوسط، وشغله بالوصل والفصل، والإضجاع والإرجاع والتطريب، وغير ذلك، مما هو مفض إلى تغيير كتاب الله، والتلاعب به، حائل للقلوب قاطع لها عن فهم مراد الرب من كلامه، ومن تأمل هدي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وإقراره أهل كل لسان على قراءتهم تبين له أن التنطع بالوسوسة في إخراج الحروف ليس من سنـته. 

وهنا أقول كما قلتُ سابقا: هذا موضعُ إجماع لا اختلاف فيه , اللهم إن ظن البعضُ أنّ محاربة هذِّ القرآن وإنكاره على الناس هي التنطع والتكلف.

ولابن ماجه عن جابر مرفوعًا: «إن من أحسن الناس صوتاً الذي إذا سمعته يقرأ حسبته يخشى الله»، ولأبي داود عن جابر قال: خرج علينا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ونحن نقرأ القرآن وفينا الأعرابي والأعجمي فقال: «اقرءوا فكلٌ حسن، وسيجيء أقوام يقيمونه كما يقام القِدح، يتعجلونه ولا يتأجلونه»، أي يبالغون في عمل القراءة كمال المبالغة للرياء والمباهاة والشهرة والتأكل، ويذهب الخشوع. 

وقال الذهبي: "القراء المُجوّدة فيهم تنطع وتحرير زائد، يؤدي إلى أن المجود القارئ يبقى مصروف الهمة إلى مراعاة الحروف، والتنطع في تجويدها، بحيث يشغله ذلك عن تدبر كتاب الله، ويصرفه عن الخشوع في التلاوة حتى ذُكر أنهم ينظرون إلى حفاظ كتاب الله بعين المقت." 

وقال الحافظ: "ما كان طبيعة وسجية كان محموداً، وما كان تكلفاً وتصنعاً فهو مذموم، وهو الذي كرهه السلف وعابوه، ومن تأمل أحوالهم علم أنهم بريئون من التصنع، والقراءة بالألحان المخترعة، بخلاف التحسين الطبيعي فقد ندب إليه صلى الله عليه وسلم" ( انظر: حاشية ابن قاسم على الروض المربع فقد جمع كثيراً من هذه النقول ،2/208). 

وقال الإمام محمد بن عبد الوهاب رحمه الله في الدرر السنية 13/414 : "وأما في باب فهم القرآن فهذا دائم التفكر في معانيه والتدبر لألفاظه، واستغنائه بمعاني القرآن وحكمه، عن غيره من كلام الناس؛ وإذا سمع شيئاً من كلام الناس، وعلومهم عرضه على القرآن، فإن شهد له بالتزكية والعدالة قبله، وإلا رده؛ وإن لم يشهد له بقبول ولا رد وقفه. وهمته عاكفة على مراد ربه من كلامه، ولا يجعل همته وقصده في تحصيل ما حجب به أكثر الناس من العلوم عن حقائق القرآن بالوسوسة في خروج الحروف، وترقيقها وتفخيمها وإمالتها، والنطق بالمد الطويل والقصير والمتوسط وغير ذلك; فإن هذا حائل للقلوب، وقاطع لها عن فهم مراد الرب من كلامه، وكذلك شغل النطق بـ{أءنذرتهم} ووجوهها، وضم الميم من {عليهم}، ووصلها بالوصل، وكسر الهاء وضمها ونحو ذلك، من شغل الزمان بتنقية النطق وصفاته، معرضاً عن المقصود، وكذلك مراعاة النغم وتحسين الصوت، وكذلك تتبع أوجه الإعراب، واستخراج التأويلات المستكرهة، التي هي بالألغاز والأحاجي أشبه منها بالبيان، وكذلك صرف الذهن إلى حكاية أقوال الناس، ونتائج أفكارهم. 

وكذلك تنـزيل القرآن على قول من قلده في دينه أو مذهبه، فهو يتعسف بكل طريق، حتى يجعل القرآن تبعا لمذهبهم، وتقوية لقول إمامه، وكل محجوبون بما لديهم عن فهم مراد الله من كلامه، في كثير من ذلك أو أكثره". 

قلتُ:
 الشيخ رحمه الله لم يعرف في ترجمته اشتغاله بالتجويد والقراءات وإن كان حفظ القرآن صغيراً , ويعتذر له بما اعتذر به لعمر والشافعي وابن حنبل رحم الله الجميع , وإلا فالتفخيم والترقيق والتوسط والقصر والطول أوجه أداء شرعيةٌ لا يجوز تركها اعتماداً على كلام الشيخ رحمه الله.

وإن كتاب أبي عبيد القاسم بن سلام "فضائل القرآن" من أهم الكتب التي يجب أن يتدارسها أهل القرآن حتى يعرفوا فضائل القرآن وآداب قراءته ومعالمه وسننه، وحتى يعرفوا معنى كلام حذيفة بن اليمان (وروي مرفوعا) قال " اقرَءوا القُرآنَ بِلُحونِ العَرَبِ وَأصواتِها ، وإيَّاكُم وَلُحُونَ أهلِ الكِتابِ ، وَأهلِ الفِسقِ ، فإنَّهُ سَيجيءُ مِنْ بَعدِي قَومٌ يُرجِّعوُنَ بِالقرآنِ تَرجِيعَ الرَّهبانِيةِ ، وَالنَّوْحِ وَالغِناءِ، لا يُجاوِزُ حَناجِرَهُم، مَفتونَةٌ قُلوبُهُم ، وَقُلُوبُ الذينَ يُعجِبُهُمْ شَأنُهُمْ " ، وحتى يسلكوا سبيل السلف الصالح ويقتصوا آثارهم فإن الفلاح كله في ذلك، وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه.

----------


## ضيف الله الشمراني

جزاكم الله خيرا شيخنا أبا زيد على ذبكم عن هذا العلم الجليل المنقول بالتواتر القطعي الذي لا يحتمل أدنى (تفكير) في الشك.
 ـ القرآن الكريم كلام الله سبحانه ، وجبريل الأمين سمع القرآن من الله جل وعلا ، ونبينا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم تلقى القرآن عن جبريل عليه السلام ، والصحابة الكرام رضي الله عنهم تلقوه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وهكذا تستمر سلسلة الإسناد إلى أن يرث الله الأرض ومن عليها.
ـ إن القرآن العظيم جمع معاني الإعجاز كلها ومن أبرز تلك المعاني طريقة أدائه ، كيف يريد بعض الناس شعر أو لم يشعر أن يميت هذا المعنى.
ـ إذا كان بعض الناس يرى أن التجويد تكلف ما أنزل الله به من سلطان ، أو بدعة ، أو نحو ذلك ، فليستعذ بالله من الشيطان ، وليقرأ:(ورتل القرآن ترتيلا) مامعنى هذا الكلام العربي المبين ، والله لو تأملنا هذا الدليل لكفانا حجة .
ـ من أخطأ في تطبيق التجويد هو الملوم ، وهو المتكلف.
ـ من الطبيعي أن يعتري الإنسان في بداية تعلمه للتجويد شيء من التكلف ، ومع رياضة اللسان يصبح الأمر سجية.
ـ الإمام الذهبي رحمه الله جمع القراءات العشر في صباه ، وكان أول أمره كلفا بهذا العلم الجليل الذي لا يولج إليه إلا من باب التجويد ، وهو تحدث عن المجودين المبالغين ، وهو كلام رجل عرف العلم حقا ، وتكلم عن علم ، وقد تكلم أيضا في زغل العلم عن أهل الفنون الأخرى بأشد من كلامه على القراء ، فلماذا لم نسمع أحدا يتكلم عن مبالغات أهل الحديث أو الفقه أو النحو ، لماذا يركز دائما على التجويد؟؟!
هداني الله وإياكم.

----------


## الرابية

جزاك الله خيرا يا أبا زيد  وبارك الله فيك
ورزقني الله وإياك وجميع المسلمين الفقه في الدين

----------


## من صاحب النقب

الأخ أبو زيد الشنقيطي حفظه الله  مرحبا و سهل 

ليس الإعتراض على التجويد و لكن على الألحان المحدثة التي تشابه آلات المعازف 

انظر تمثيل الداني للحون العرب : 

قال الداني الفتح والإمالة لغتان مشهورتان فاشيتان على ألسنة الفصحاء من العرب الذين نزل القرآن بلغتهم فالفتح لغة أهل الحجاز والإمالة لغة عامة أهل نجد من تميم وأسد وقيس قال والأصل فيها حديث حذيفة مرفوعا إقرؤوا القرآن بلحون العرب وأصواتها وإياكم وأصوات أهل الفسق وأهل الكتابين قال فالإمالة لا شك من الأحرف السبعة ومن لحون العرب وأصواتها 

فلحون العرب عنده من اللغة و الأصوات البشرية العربية 

قال السفاريني في غذاء الألباب : 

ولأن الغناء إنما هو عبارة عن الأصوات الحسنة والنغمات المطربة يصدر عنها كلام موزون مفهوم . فالوصف الأعم إنما هو الصوت الحسن والنغمة الطيبة ، وهو مقسوم إلى قسمين ، مفهوم كالأشعار ، وغير مفهوم كأصوات الجمادات وهي المزامير كالشبابة والأوتار والثاني لا شك في حرمته على المذهب المعتمد ، والأول لا تظهر حرمته لأنه صوت طيب بشعر موزون مفهوم وقد صحت الأخبار وتواترت الآثار ، بإنشاد الأشعار ، بين يدي النبي المختار صلى الله عليه وسلم ما تعاقب الليل والنهار ، والله الموفق .

فالمقامات من أي نوع ؟ هل هي مشابهة للأصوات البشرية أو للآلات 

أنظر هذا الموضوع : 

المقامات الموسيقيّه في أربعة مجموعات:  

المجموعه الأولى هي المقامات المشابهة للموسيقى الغربيّه بمدارجها وعلاماتها, ومن الممكن إستعمال الألآت الغربيّه لعزفها .  

وهذه المجموعه تحتوي على المقامات  المرادفه لمقام الماجور الغربي أو السلّم الكبير وهي مقام الماهور  ومقام الجهار كاه ومقام العجم. وكما تحتوي على المقامات المرادفه لمقام المانور الغربي أو السلّم الصغير وهي المقامات الآتيه :
نهوند, بوسليك, محيّر سيكاه, فرح فزا, سلطان يكاه.  

آخر نوع من المقامات في هذه المجموعه هي المقامات  المرادفه  للسلّم الدياتونيكي  ويمكن إستعمال الألآت الغربيّه لعزفها وهي المقامات الآتيه:  كرد, سجاه, المقام العراقي, حجاز كار كردي, أثر كردي, صبا كردي, نوآثر, نكريز, حجاو كار, شد عربان 

 المجموعه الثانيه هي المقامات الشرقيّه, وهي التي تحتوي على المسافات الصوتيّه الصغيره, أي ثلآثة أرباع الدرجه  الصوتيّه وهي المقامات الآتيه

 مقام الراست وفروعه كمقام السوزناك, مقام ساز كار, مقام نيروز, مقام رهاوي, مقام الدرنيشين, مقام محيّر عراق, مقام راست الذيل, ومقام المايه

مقام البياتي وفروعه كمقام العشّاق التركي, مقام الحسيني, مقام المحيّر, مقام بياتي شوري ومقام الصبا.  ويوجد  مقام  في شمال إفريقيا يدعى مقام الحسين وهو مرادف لمقام البياتي وله المشتقّات الآتيه: مقام الحسين نيريز, ومقام الحسين أصل, ومقام الحسين عشيران,ومقام الحسين صبا, ومقام الحسين عجم

مقام الحجاز ومشتقّاته كمقام الهمايون ومقام الشاهناز

المقامات ذو الأصل الأندلسي كمقام رمل الميّه ومقام الرمل

مقام السيكاه وفروعه كمقام الهزام, ومقام عراق ومقام البستنيكار

المجموعه الثالثه من المقامات هي المقامات المرادفه للسلّم الخماسي وهي مقامات ذو أصل إفريقي والسلّم يحتوي على خمسة علامات فقط. هناك مقامين من هذا النوع وهما مقام راست عبيدي ومقام راست كتاوي

المجموعه الرابعه من المقامات هي التي تمزج السلّم الخماسي والمقامات الشرقيّه

هذا النوع من المقامات يستعمل ومنتشر في مرّاكش والجزيره العربيّه واليمن ودول الخليج.  مقام الذيل يعتبر المقام الرئيسي في هذه المجموعه ومن ميّزاته خفض الدرجتين الثالثه والسابعه بمقدار %20

من فروع هذا المقام ما يسمّى بمقام مجنّب الذيل حيث تخفض درجته الثالثه نصف درجه صوتيّه.  هذا المقام يشبه مقام السوزناك

المقامات الأخرى في هذه المجموعه ما يعرف في تونس و ليبيا بمقام عراق ويسمّى إصفهان في مرّاكش, ومقام النوى, ورمل الذيل, والمزموم, ومقام عشّاق المراكشي

انتهى الموضوع 

و انظر الموضوع الآخر :

تعریف المقام : 
هو عبارة عن مجموعة من نغمات ( أصوات ) مرتبة مبنیة بعضها فوق بعض , أساسه ( أو?تاف ) ?امل ذو ثمانیة اصوات . إن المقام هو الأساس الذی تبنی علیه الألحان . 

تعریف الأو?تاف : 
إن الأو?تاف ( الدیوان ) یؤلف من ثمانیة أصوات و هذا الصوت الثامن المضاف ی?ون جواباً للصوت الأول الذی هو القرار . الأصوات : ( Do – Re – Mi – Fa – Sol – La – Si - Do ) 

تعریف الدرجة ( الإستقرار أو الر?وز ) :
إن المقام یمتل? مستقراً له , یعرف به و یدل به و ینتهی به و مثال ذل? مقام الراست الدرجة الأولی من سلمه و هی نغمة ( صوت ) Do التی تمیزه عن المقامات الأخری . 

الدرجات الأ?تاف الأساسی و أسمائها : 
Do – تسمی در جة ال?ردان
Si – تسمی درجة الأوج 
La – تسمی درجة الحسینی 
Sol – تسمی درجة النوا 
Fa – تسمی درجة الجهار?اه 
Mi – تسمی درجة السی?اه 
Re – تسمی درجة الدو?اه
Do – تسمی درجة الراست

ر?وز المقامات فی هذه الدرجات : 
Do – در جة ال?ردان : راست – نهاوند ....
Si – درجة الأوج : عجم – شوق افزا ...
La – درجة الحسینی : سوزدل - شیراز – شهرناز – بزم آرا ...
Sol – درجة النوا : فرخفزا – شدعربان – سی?اه بلدی – ی?اه – دلربا – شوق دل ....
Fa – درجة الجهار?اه : جهار?اه مصری ....
Mi – درجة السی?اه : سی?اه – هزام – مستعار – مایه .....
Re – درجة الدو?اه : بیاتی – صبا – حجاز – ?رد – حسینی – بیاتین – نهفت – زنجران – سبهر – شاهناز – شوری .....
Do – درجة الراست : راست - نهاوند – نواأثر – حجاز?ار – سوزنا? – ماهور – ن?ریز – نهاوند مرصع – أثر?رد – دل نشین – رهاوی – نوروز ....

أنواع المقامات :
1 – المقامات الأساسیة ( الرئیسیة ) : مثل ( راست – نهاوند ) 
2 – المقامات الفرعیة ( نغمات ) : مثل ( جهاركاه مصري) 
3 – المقامات الفرعیة المر?بة ( نغمات مر?بة ) : مثل ( بسته ن?ار – شوق أفزا ) 
4 – المقامات الفرعیة المصورة ( المقام الذی یصور أو یحول من درجته الأصلیة إلی درجة الأخری و بذل? یمتل? لوناً لحنیاً متمیزاً ) مثل ( سوزدل – نیشابور? ) 

وجوه المتمیزة فی المقامات ( وجوه التی تتمیز مقاماً من مقام آخر ) : 
1 – المسافات الواقعة بین أصوات دیوان المقام : هو البعد الصوتی الحاصل بین الصوتین مثل Do – Re 
2 – إ ستقرار المقام : أشرنا به
3 – شخصیة المقام : ماهیة تر?یب الأجناس علی درجات الدیوان 
4 – أجناس المقام : ( جنس ) : أربعة أصوات تنحصر بینها ثلاث مسافات مثل :
: Do – Re – Mi – Fa : ( الأدنی ) 
: Mi – Fa – Sol - La : ( الآعلي ) 
و المقام يتكون من جنسين الأدنی و الأعلی . 

تجمیع النظریات حول عدد المقامات الأساسیة :


( عجم - نهاوند - راست - بيات - حجاز - صبا - سيكاه )

تقسیم المقامات إلی تسعة مجموعات حسب فصیلة المقام : 
راست : سوزنا? – نوروز – ی?اه – راست مرصع – ماهور - رهاوی - ساز?ار - سوزدلارا - دلنشین - حیان ... 
بیاتی : حسینی – شوری – بیاتین – نهفت – مصری – ابراهیمی – محیر - طاهر - عربان ...
سی?اه : هزام – سی?اه بلدی – راحة الأرواح – مایة - مستعار – عراق - بسته ن?ار ...
حجاز : زنجران - حجاز?ار - شاهناز - شدعربان - سوزدل - حجاز زمزمه ... 
عجم : عجم عشیران – جهار?اه مصری – شوق أفزا – عجم هندی - طرز جدید - عجم ?بیر - شوق دل - شوق آور - ...
نهاوند : فرخفزا – عشاق – عشاق مصری – نهاوند مرصع - نهاوند ?بیر - سلطانی ی?اه - ... 
نواأثر : أثر?رد – ن?ریز - بسندیدة ...
?رد : حجاز?ار?رد - لامی - طرز نوین - محیر?رد ...
صبا : صبا زمزم – صبا مرا?ب – ?وج? - بزر? ...

أجناس المقامات الأساسیة التی أشرنا بها :
1 – اجناس مقام الراست : راست علی درجة الراست – راست علی درجة النوا 
2 - اجناس مقام البياتي : بیاتی علی درجة الدو?اه – نهاوند علی درجة النوا 
3 - اجناس مقام السيكاه : سی?اه علی درجة می نصف بیمول – راست علی درجة النوا
4 - اجناس مقام الحجاز : حجاز علی درجة الدو?اه – راست علی درجة النوا 
5 - اجناس مقام العجم : عجم علی در جة الأوج ( سی بمول ) – عجم علی درجة الجهار?اه 
6 - اجناس مقام النهاوند : نهاوند علی درجة الراست – حجاز علی درجة النوا 
7 - اجناس مقام النواأثر : نواأثر علی درجة الراست – حجاز علی درجة النوا 
8- اجناس مقام ال?رد : ?رد علی درجة الدو?اه – نهاوند علی درجة النوا 
9 - اجناس مقام الصبا : صبا علی درجة الدو?اه – عجم علی درجة الأوج ( سی بمول ) 
بس عندي بعض التصحيحات البسيطة :
1-الديوان يتكون من 7 طبقات و ليس 8 و الدو كردان ماهي الا تصوير للدو راست لكن درج الموسيقيون ادخالها تيسيرا على المبتدئين و العازفين من حيت اخراج مقام المنير الغربي من أخله في الأكتاف و الا فهو بالأصل يتكون من 7 درجات و الله أعلم.
2-ميزت بين المقامات القرعية المركبة و النغمات مع أنها شئ واحد فالبستنكار مركب و أيضاالعشاق فلا فرق بينهما و الا فماهو ضابط الفرق,أما هن المقامات المصورة و النغمات فهي أيضا شئ واحد قالحسيني هو نفسه
بياتي مصور على درجة الحسيني -لا- .فاذن ما هو الضابط في عذا التفريق و الله أعلم...
3-أما بخصوص تجميع النظريات حول الأصول من المقامات فأرجو أن تعيد النظر فيه :النوا|أثر و (الحجاز كار )
4-أما عن مقام الآمي عهو أقرب الى النهاوند و هو من فصيلته و هو يشبه الكرد أيضا كم قال الأخ الشايجي ما عدا إن كان مقام اللامي عندكم في ايران غير الذي نعرفه فقد تتشابه الأسماء و تختلف المسميات و الله أعلم
5-كل المقامات الفرعية معروفة عندي غير العجم الهندي و الأبراهيمي و لعله مقام عراقي


يا إخوة هل هذا مذهب الشافعي و أبي حنيفة و ابن الجزري ؟

----------


## بندر المسعودي

قال في الموسوعة الكويتية :
تَجْوِيدٌ 

التَّعْرِيفُ :
1 - التَّجْوِيدُ لُغَةً : تَصْيِيرُ الشَّيْءِ جَيِّدًا . وَالْجَيِّدُ : ضِدُّ الرَّدِيءِ ، يُقَال : جَوَّدَ فُلاَنٌ كَذَا : أَيْ فَعَلَهُ جَيِّدًا ، وَجَوَّدَ الْقِرَاءَةَ : أَيْ أَتَى بِهَا بَرِيئَةً مِنَ الرَّدَاءَةِ فِي النُّطْقِ . 
وَاصْطِلاَحًا : إِعْطَاءُ كُل حَرْفٍ حَقَّهُ وَمُسْتَحَقَّهُ . وَالْمُرَادُ بِحَقِّ الْحَرْفِ : الصِّفَةُ الذَّاتِيَّةُ الثَّابِتَةُ لَهُ كَالشِّدَّةِ وَالاِسْتِعْلاَ  ءِ ، وَالْمُرَادُ بِمُسْتَحَقِّ الْحَرْفِ : مَا يَنْشَأُ عَنْ تِلْكَ الصِّفَاتِ الذَّاتِيَّةِ اللاَّزِمَةِ كَالتَّفْخِيمِ ، فَإِنَّهُ نَاشِئٌ عَنْ كُلٍّ مِنَ الاِسْتِعْلاَءِ وَالتَّكْرِيرِ ؛ لأَِنَّهُ يَكُونُ فِي الْحَرْفِ حَال سُكُونِهِ وَتَحْرِيكِهِ بِالْفَتْحِ وَالضَّمِّ فَقَطْ ، وَلاَ يَكُونُ فِي حَال الْكَسْرِ . وَهَذَا كُلُّهُ بَعْدَ إِخْرَاجِ كُل حَرْفٍ مِنْ مَخْرَجِهِ . وَاعْتَبَرَهُ بَعْضُهُمْ غَيْرَ دَاخِلٍ فِي تَعْرِيفِ التَّجْوِيدِ ، لأَِنَّهُ مَطْلُوبٌ لِحُصُول أَصْل الْقِرَاءَةِ ، لَكِنْ قَال الشَّيْخُ عَلِيٌّ الْقَارِيُّ : وَلاَ يَخْفَى أَنَّ إِخْرَاجَ الْحَرْفِ مِنْ مَخْرَجِهِ أَيْضًا دَاخِلٌ فِي تَعْرِيفِ التَّجْوِيدِ ، كَمَا صَرَّحَ بِهِ ابْنُ الْجَزَرِيِّ فِي كِتَابِ التَّمْهِيدِ ،  أَيْ لأَِنَّ الْمُعَرَّفَ هُوَ الْقِرَاءَةُ الْمُجَوَّدَةُ ، وَلَيْسَ مُطْلَقَ الْقِرَاءَةِ ، وَتَجْوِيدُ الْقِرَاءَةِ لاَ يَكُونُ إِلاَّ بِإِخْرَاجِ كُل حَرْفٍ مِنْ مَخْرَجِهِ .
قَال ابْنُ الْجَزَرِيِّ : التَّجْوِيدُ : إِعْطَاءُ الْحُرُوفِ حُقُوقَهَا وَتَرْتِيبَهَا مَرَاتِبَهَا ، وَرَدُّ الْحَرْفِ إِلَى مَخْرَجِهِ وَأَصْلِهِ وَإِلْحَاقُهُ بِنَظِيرِهِ ، وَتَصْحِيحُ لَفْظِهِ وَتَلْطِيفُ النُّطْقِ بِهِ عَلَى حَال صِيغَتِهِ وَكَمَال هَيْئَتِهِ ، مِنْ غَيْرِ إِسْرَافٍ وَلاَ تَعَسُّفٍ وَلاَ إِفْرَاطٍ وَلاَ تَكَلُّفٍ  .

الأَْلْفَاظُ ذَاتُ الصِّلَةِ :
أ - التِّلاَوَةُ ، وَالأَْدَاءُ ، وَالْقِرَاءَةُ :
2 - التِّلاَوَةُ اصْطِلاَحًا : قِرَاءَةُ الْقُرْآنِ مُتَتَابِعًا كَالأَْجْزَاءِ وَالأَْسْدَاسِ . أَمَّا الأَْدَاءُ فَهُوَ : الأَْخْذُ عَنِ الشُّيُوخِ بِالسَّمَاعِ مِنْهُمْ أَوِ الْقِرَاءَةِ بِحَضْرَتِهِمْ .
وَأَمَّا الْقِرَاءَةُ فَهِيَ أَعَمُّ مِنَ التِّلاَوَةِ وَالأَْدَاءِ . وَلاَ يَخْفَى أَنَّ التَّجْوِيدَ أَمْرٌ زَائِدٌ عَلَى هَذِهِ الأَْلْفَاظِ الثَّلاَثَةِ ، فَهُوَ أَخَصُّ مِنْهَا جَمِيعِهَا .
ب - التَّرْتِيل :
3 - التَّرْتِيل لُغَةً : مَصْدَرُ رَتَّل ، يُقَال : رَتَّل فُلاَنٌ كَلاَمَهُ : إِذَا أَتْبَعَ بَعْضَهُ بَعْضًا عَلَى مُكْثٍ وَتَفَهُّمٍ مِنْ غَيْرِ عَجَلٍ .
وَاصْطِلاَحًا : هُوَ رِعَايَةُ مَخَارِجِ الْحُرُوفِ وَحِفْظُ الْوُقُوفِ . وَرُوِيَ نَحْوُهُ عَنْ عَلِيٍّ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ حَيْثُ قَال : التَّرْتِيل تَجْوِيدُ الْحُرُوفِ وَمَعْرِفَةُ الْوُقُوفِ  .
فَالْفَرْقُ بَيْنَهُ وَبَيْنَ التَّجْوِيدِ : أَنَّ التَّرْتِيل وَسِيلَةٌ مِنْ وَسَائِل التَّجْوِيدِ ، وَأَنَّ التَّجْوِيدَ يَشْمَل مَا يَتَّصِل بِالصِّفَاتِ الذَّاتِيَّةِ لِلْحُرُوفِ ، وَمَا يَلْزَمُ عَنْ تِلْكَ الصِّفَاتِ ، أَمَّا التَّرْتِيل فَيَقْتَصِرُ عَلَى رِعَايَةِ مَخَارِجِ الْحُرُوفِ وَضَبْطِ الْوُقُوفِ لِعَدَمِ الْخَلْطِ بَيْنَ الْحُرُوفِ فِي الْقِرَاءَةِ السَّرِيعَةِ ، وَلِذَلِكَ أَطْلَقَ الْعُلَمَاءُ ( التَّرْتِيل ) عَلَى مَرْتَبَةٍ مِنْ مَرَاتِبِ الْقِرَاءَةِ مِنْ حَيْثُ إِتْمَامُ الْمَخَارِجِ وَالْمُدُودِ ، وَهُوَ يَأْتِي بَعْدَ مَرْتَبَةِ ( التَّحْقِيقِ ) وَأَدْنَى مِنْهُمَا مَرْتَبَةٌ وُسْطَى تُسَمَّى ( التَّدْوِيرَ ) ثُمَّ ( الْحَدْرَ ) وَهُوَ الْمَرْتَبَةُ الأَْخِيرَةُ  .

الْحُكْمُ الإِْجْمَالِيُّ :
4 - لاَ خِلاَفَ فِي أَنَّ الاِشْتِغَال بِعِلْمِ التَّجْوِيدِ فَرْضُ كِفَايَةٍ 
أَمَّا الْعَمَل بِهِ ، فَقَدْ ذَهَبَ الْمُتَقَدِّمُو  نَ مِنْ عُلَمَاءِ الْقِرَاءَاتِ وَالتَّجْوِيدِ إِلَى أَنَّ الأَْخْذَ بِجَمِيعِ أُصُول التَّجْوِيدِ وَاجِبٌ يَأْثَمُ تَارِكُهُ ، سَوَاءٌ أَكَانَ مُتَعَلِّقًا بِحِفْظِ الْحُرُوفِ - مِمَّا يُغَيِّرُ مَبْنَاهَا أَوْ يُفْسِدُ مَعْنَاهَا - أَمْ تَعَلَّقَ بِغَيْرِ ذَلِكَ مِمَّا أَوْرَدَهُ الْعُلَمَاءُ فِي كُتُبِ التَّجْوِيدِ ، كَالإِْدْغَامِ وَنَحْوِهِ . قَال مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ الْجَزَرِيِّ فِي النَّشْرِ نَقْلاً عَنِ الإِْمَامِ نَصْرٍ الشِّيرَازِيِّ : حُسْنُ الأَْدَاءِ فَرْضٌ فِي الْقِرَاءَةِ ، وَيَجِبُ عَلَى الْقَارِئِ أَنْ يَتْلُوَ الْقُرْآنَ حَقَّ تِلاَوَتِهِ  .
وَذَهَبَ الْمُتَأَخِّرُو  نَ إِلَى التَّفْصِيل بَيْنَ مَا هُوَ ( وَاجِبٌ شَرْعِيٌّ ) مِنْ مَسَائِل التَّجْوِيدِ ، وَهُوَ مَا يُؤَدِّي تَرْكُهُ إِلَى تَغْيِيرِ الْمَبْنَى أَوْ فَسَادِ الْمَعْنَى ، وَبَيْنَ مَا هُوَ ( وَاجِبٌ صِنَاعِيٌّ ) أَيْ أَوْجَبَهُ أَهْل ذَلِكَ الْعِلْمِ لِتَمَامِ إِتْقَانِ الْقِرَاءَةِ ، وَهُوَ مَا ذَكَرَهُ الْعُلَمَاءُ فِي كُتُبِ التَّجْوِيدِ مِنْ مَسَائِل لَيْسَتْ كَذَلِكَ ، كَالإِْدْغَامِ وَالإِْخْفَاءِ إِلَخْ . فَهَذَا النَّوْعُ لاَ يَأْثَمُ تَارِكُهُ عِنْدَهُمْ .
قَال الشَّيْخُ عَلِيٌّ الْقَارِيُّ بَعْدَ بَيَانِهِ أَنَّ مَخَارِجَ الْحُرُوفِ وَصِفَاتِهَا ، وَمُتَعَلِّقَات  ِهَا مُعْتَبَرَةٌ فِي لُغَةِ الْعَرَبِ : فَيَنْبَغِي أَنْ تُرَاعَى جَمِيعُ قَوَاعِدِهِمْ وُجُوبًا فِيمَا يَتَغَيَّرُ بِهِ الْمَبْنَى وَيَفْسُدُ الْمَعْنَى ، وَاسْتِحْبَابًا فِيمَا يَحْسُنُ بِهِ اللَّفْظُ وَيُسْتَحْسَنُ بِهِ النُّطْقُ حَال الأَْدَاءِ . ثُمَّ قَال عَنِ اللَّحْنِ الْخَفِيِّ الَّذِي لاَ يَعْرِفُهُ إِلاَّ مَهَرَةُ الْقُرَّاءِ : لاَ يُتَصَوَّرُ أَنْ يَكُونَ فَرْضَ عَيْنٍ يَتَرَتَّبُ الْعِقَابُ عَلَى قَارِئِهِ لِمَا فِيهِ مِنْ حَرَجٍ عَظِيمٍ . وَلَمَّا قَال مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ الْجَزَرِيِّ فِي مَنْظُومَتِهِ فِي التَّجْوِيدِ ، وَفِي الطَّيِّبَةِ أَيْضًا : 

وَالأَْخْذُ بِالتَّجْوِيدِ حَتْمٌ لاَزِمُ 

مَنْ لَمْ يُجَوِّدِ الْقُرْآنَ آثِمُ 

قَال ابْنُهُ أَحْمَدُ فِي شَرْحِهَا :
ذَلِكَ وَاجِبٌ عَلَى مَنْ يَقْدِرُ عَلَيْهِ ، ثُمَّ قَال : لأَِنَّ اللَّهَ تَعَالَى أَنْزَل بِهِ كِتَابَهُ الْمَجِيدَ ، وَوَصَل مِنْ نَبِيِّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ مُتَوَاتِرًا بِالتَّجْوِيدِ .
وَكَرَّرَ أَحْمَدُ بْنُ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ الْجَزَرِيِّ هَذَا التَّقْيِيدَ بِالْقُدْرَةِ أَكْثَرَ مِنْ مَرَّةٍ . وَيَدُل لِذَلِكَ الْحَدِيثُ الَّذِي رَوَاهُ الشَّيْخَانِ عَنْ عَائِشَةَ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهَا أَنَّهَا قَالَتْ : قَال رَسُول اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : الْمَاهِرُ بِالْقُرْآنِ مَعَ السَّفَرَةِ الْكِرَامِ الْبَرَرَةِ ، وَالَّذِي يَقْرَأُ الْقُرْآنَ وَيُتَعْتِعُ فِيهِ ، وَهُوَ عَلَيْهِ شَاقٌّ لَهُ أَجْرَانِ 
وَقَدِ اعْتَبَرَ ابْنُ غَازِيٍّ فِي شَرْحِهِ لِلْجَزَرِيَّةِ  مِنَ الْوَاجِبِ الصِّنَاعِيِّ : كُل مَا كَانَ مِنْ مَسَائِل الْخِلاَفِ مِنَ الْوُجُوهِ الْمُخْتَارَةِ لِكُل قَارِئٍ مِنَ الْقُرَّاءِ الْمَشْهُورِينَ ، حَيْثُ يَرَى بَعْضُهُمُ التَّفْخِيمَ وَيَرَى غَيْرُهُ التَّرْقِيقَ فِي مَوْطِنٍ وَاحِدٍ ، فَهَذَا لاَ يَأْثَمُ تَارِكُهُ ، وَلاَ يَتَّصِفُ بِالْفِسْقِ . وَكَذَلِكَ مَا كَانَ مِنْ جِهَةِ الْوَقْفِ ، فَإِنَّهُ لاَ يَجِبُ عَلَى الْقَارِئِ الْوَقْفُ عَلَى مَحَلٍّ مُعَيَّنٍ بِحَيْثُ لَوْ تَرَكَهُ يَأْثَمُ ، وَلاَ يَحْرُمُ الْوَقْفُ عَلَى كَلِمَةٍ بِعَيْنِهَا إِلاَّ إِذَا كَانَتْ مُوهِمَةً وَقَصَدَهَا ، فَإِنِ اعْتَقَدَ الْمَعْنَى الْمُوهِمَ لِلْكُفْرِ كَفَرَ - وَالْعِيَاذُ بِاَللَّهِ - كَأَنْ وَقَفَ عَلَى قَوْله تَعَالَى : ( إِنَّ اللَّهَ لاَ يَسْتَحْيِ ) دُونَ قَوْلِهِ : ( أَنْ يَضْرِبَ مَثَلاً مَا ) ، أَوْ عَلَى قَوْلِهِ : ( وَمَا مِنْ إِلَهٍ ) دُونَ ( إِلاَّ اللَّهُ ) .
أَمَّا قَوْل عُلَمَاءِ الْقِرَاءَةِ : الْوَقْفُ عَلَى هَذَا وَاجِبٌ ، أَوْ لاَزِمٌ ، أَوْ حَرَامٌ ، أَوْ لاَ يَحِل ، أَوْ نَحْوُ ذَلِكَ مِنَ الأَْلْفَاظِ الدَّالَّةِ عَلَى الْوُجُوبِ أَوِ التَّحْرِيمِ فَلاَ يُرَادُ مِنْهُ مَا هُوَ مُقَرَّرٌ عِنْدَ الْفُقَهَاءِ ، مِمَّا يُثَابُ عَلَى فِعْلِهِ ، وَيُعَاقَبُ عَلَى تَرْكِهِ ، أَوْ عَكْسُهُ ، بَل الْمُرَادُ : أَنَّهُ يَنْبَغِي لِلْقَارِئِ أَنْ يَقِفَ عَلَيْهِ لِمَعْنًى يُسْتَفَادُ مِنَ الْوَقْفِ عَلَيْهِ ، أَوْ لِئَلاَّ يُتَوَهَّمَ مِنَ الْوَصْل تَغْيِيرُ الْمَعْنَى الْمَقْصُودِ ، أَوْ لاَ يَنْبَغِي الْوَقْفُ عَلَيْهِ وَلاَ الاِبْتِدَاءُ بِمَا بَعْدَهُ ، لِمَا يُتَوَهَّمُ مِنْ تَغْيِيرِ الْمَعْنَى أَوْ رَدَاءَةِ التَّلَفُّظِ وَنَحْوِ ذَلِكَ .
وَقَوْلُهُمْ : لاَ يُوقَفُ عَلَى كَذَا ، مَعْنَاهُ : أَنَّهُ لاَ يَحْسُنُ الْوَقْفُ عَلَيْهِ صِنَاعَةً ، وَلَيْسَ مَعْنَاهُ أَنَّ الْوَقْفَ عَلَيْهِ حَرَامٌ أَوْ مَكْرُوهٌ ، بَل خِلاَفُ الأَْوْلَى ، إِلاَّ إِنْ تَعَمَّدَ قَاصِدًا الْمَعْنَى الْمُوهِمَ . 
ثُمَّ تَطَرَّقَ ابْنُ غَازِيٍّ إِلَى حُكْمِ تَعَلُّمِ التَّجْوِيدِ بِالنِّسْبَةِ لِمُرِيدِ الْقِرَاءَةِ ، فَقَرَّرَ عَدَمَ وُجُوبِ ذَلِكَ عَلَى مَنْ أَخَذَ الْقِرَاءَةَ عَلَى شَيْخٍ مُتْقِنٍ ، وَلَمْ يَتَطَرَّقِ اللَّحْنُ إِلَيْهِ ، مِنْ غَيْرِ مَعْرِفَةٍ عِلْمِيَّةٍ بِمَسَائِلِهِ ، وَكَذَلِكَ عَدَمُ وُجُوبِ تَعَلُّمِهِ عَلَى الْعَرَبِيِّ الْفَصِيحِ الَّذِي لاَ يَتَطَرَّقُ اللَّحْنُ إِلَيْهِ ، بِأَنْ كَانَ طَبْعُهُ عَلَى الْقِرَاءَةِ بِالتَّجْوِيدِ ، فَإِنَّ تَعَلُّمَ هَذَيْنِ لِلأَْحْكَامِ أَمْرٌ صِنَاعِيٌّ . أَمَّا مَنْ أَخَل بِشَيْءٍ مِنَ الأَْحْكَامِ الْمُجْمَعِ عَلَيْهَا ، أَوْ لَمْ يَكُنْ عَرَبِيًّا فَصِيحًا ، فَلاَ بُدَّ فِي حَقِّهِ مِنْ تَعَلُّمِ الأَْحْكَامِ وَالأَْخْذِ بِمُقْتَضَاهَا مِنْ أَفْوَاهِ الْمَشَايِخِ . 
قَال الإِْمَامُ الْجَزَرِيُّ فِي النَّشْرِ : وَلاَ شَكَّ أَنَّ الأُْمَّةَ كَمَا هُمْ مُتَعَبَّدُونَ بِفَهْمِ مَعَانِي الْقُرْآنِ وَإِقَامَةِ حُدُودِهِ ، كَذَلِكَ هُمْ مُتَعَبِّدُونَ بِتَصْحِيحِ أَلْفَاظِهِ وَإِقَامَةِ حُرُوفِهِ عَلَى الصِّفَةِ الْمُتَلَقَّاةِ مِنْ أَئِمَّةِ الْقِرَاءَةِ وَالْمُتَّصِلَة  ِ بِالنَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ . 

مَا يَتَنَاوَلُهُ التَّجْوِيدُ مِنْ أُمُورٍ : 
5 - التَّجْوِيدُ عِلْمٌ مِنْ عُلُومِ الْقُرْآنِ ، وَلَكِنَّهُ يَتَمَيَّزُ عَنْ غَيْرِهِ مِنْ تِلْكَ الْعُلُومِ الْمُتَّصِلَةِ بِالْقُرْآنِ بِأَنَّهُ يَحْتَاجُ إِلَيْهِ الْخَاصَّةُ وَالْعَامَّةُ ، لِحَاجَتِهِمْ إِلَى تِلاَوَةِ كِتَابِ اللَّهِ تَعَالَى كَمَا أُنْزِل ، حَسْبَمَا نُقِل عَنْ رَسُول اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ . وَهُوَ إِمَّا أَنْ يُحَصَّل بِالتَّعَلُّمِ لِمَسَائِلِهِ ، أَوْ يُؤْخَذَ بِالتَّلَقِّي مِنْ أَفْوَاهِ الْعُلَمَاءِ ، وَلاَ بُدَّ فِي الْحَالَيْنِ مِنَ التَّمْرِينِ وَالتَّكْرَارِ .
قَال أَبُو عَمْرٍو الدَّانِيُّ : لَيْسَ بَيْنَ التَّجْوِيدِ وَتَرْكِهِ إِلاَّ رِيَاضَةٌ لِمَنْ تَدَبَّرَهُ بِفَكَهٍ . وَقَال أَحْمَدُ بْنُ الْجَزَرِيِّ : لاَ أَعْلَمُ سَبَبًا لِبُلُوغِ نِهَايَةِ الإِْتْقَانِ وَالتَّجْوِيدِ وَوُصُول غَايَةِ التَّصْحِيحِ وَالتَّسْدِيدِ مِثْل رِيَاضَةِ الأَْلْسُنِ وَالتَّكْرَارِ عَلَى اللَّفْظِ الْمُتَلَقَّى مِنْ فَمِ الْمُحْسِنِ .
وَيَشْتَمِل عِلْمُ التَّجْوِيدِ عَلَى أَبْحَاثٍ كَثِيرَةٍ أَهَمُّهَا :
أ - مَخَارِجُ الْحُرُوفِ ، لِلتَّوَصُّل إِلَى إِخْرَاجِ كُل حَرْفٍ مِنْ مَخْرَجِهِ الصَّحِيحِ .
ب - صِفَاتُ الْحُرُوفِ ، مِنْ جَهْرٍ وَهَمْسٍ مَعَ مَعْرِفَةِ الْحُرُوفِ الْمُشْتَرَكَةِ فِي الصِّفَةِ .
ج - التَّفْخِيمُ وَالتَّرْقِيقُ وَمَا يَتَّصِل بِذَلِكَ مِنْ أَحْكَامٍ لِبَعْضِ الْحُرُوفِ كَالرَّاءِ وَاللاَّمِ .
د - أَحْوَال النُّونِ السَّاكِنَةِ وَالتَّنْوِينِ وَالْمِيمِ السَّاكِنَةِ .
هـ - الْمَدُّ وَالْقَصْرُ وَأَنْوَاعُ الْمَدِّ .
و - الْوَقْفُ وَالاِبْتِدَاءُ وَالْقَطْعُ وَمَا يَتَّصِل بِذَلِكَ مِنْ أَحْكَامٍ .
ز - أَحْكَامُ الاِبْتِدَاءِ بِالْقِرَاءَةِ ، مِنْ تَعَوُّذٍ وَبَسْمَلَةٍ وَأَحْكَامِ خَتْمِ الْقُرْآنِ وَآدَابِ التِّلاَوَةِ .
وَمَوْطِنُ تَفْصِيل ذَلِكَ هُوَ كُتُبُ عِلْمِ التَّجْوِيدِ ، وَكَذَلِكَ كُتُبُ الْقِرَاءَاتِ فِي آخِرِ أَبْحَاثِهَا كَمَا فِي مَنْظُومَةِ حِرْزِ الأَْمَانِي لِلشَّاطِبِيِّ ، أَوْ فِي أَوَائِلِهَا كَمَا فِي " الطَّيِّبَةِ " لِمُحَمَّدِ بْنِ الْجَزَرِيِّ ، وَفِي بَعْضِ الْمُطَوَّلاَتِ مِنْ كُتُبِ عُلُومِ الْقُرْآنِ كَالْبُرْهَانِ لِلزَّرْكَشِيِّ ، وَالإِْتْقَانِ لِلسُّيُوطِيِّ .

مَا يُخِل بِالتَّجْوِيدِ ، وَحُكْمُهُ :
6 - يَقَعُ الإِْخْلاَل بِالتَّجْوِيدِ إِمَّا فِي أَدَاءِ الْحُرُوفِ ، وَإِمَّا فِيمَا يُلاَبِسُ الْقِرَاءَةَ مِنَ التَّغْيِيرَاتِ الصَّوْتِيَّةِ الْمُخَالِفَةِ لِكَيْفِيَّةِ النُّطْقِ الْمَأْثُورَةِ .
فَالنَّوْعُ الأَْوَّل يُسَمَّى ( اللَّحْنَ ) أَيِ الْخَطَأَ وَالْمَيْل عَنِ الصَّوَابِ ، وَهُوَ نَوْعَانِ : جَلِيٌّ وَخَفِيٌّ .
وَاللَّحْنُ الْجَلِيُّ : خَطَأٌ يَطْرَأُ عَلَى الأَْلْفَاظِ فَيُخِل بِعُرْفِ الْقِرَاءَةِ ، سَوَاءٌ أَخَل بِالْمَعْنَى أَمْ لَمْ يُخِل . وَسُمِّيَ جَلِيًّا لأَِنَّهُ يُخِل إِخْلاَلاً ظَاهِرًا يَشْتَرِكُ فِي مَعْرِفَتِهِ عُلَمَاءُ الْقُرْآنِ وَغَيْرُهُمْ ، وَهُوَ يَكُونُ فِي مَبْنَى الْكَلِمَةِ كَتَبْدِيل حَرْفٍ بِآخَرَ ، أَوْ فِي حَرَكَتِهَا بِتَبْدِيلِهَا إِلَى حَرَكَةٍ أُخْرَى أَوْ سُكُونٍ ، سَوَاءٌ أَتَغَيَّرَ الْمَعْنَى بِالْخَطَأِ فِيهَا أَمْ لَمْ يَتَغَيَّرْ .
وَهَذَا النَّوْعُ يَحْرُمُ عَلَى مَنْ هُوَ قَادِرٌ عَلَى تَلاَفِيهِ ، سَوَاءٌ أَوْهَمَ خَلَل الْمَعْنَى أَوِ اقْتَضَى تَغْيِيرَ الإِْعْرَابِ .
وَأَمَّا اللَّحْنُ الْخَفِيُّ : فَهُوَ خَطَأٌ يَطْرَأُ عَلَى اللَّفْظِ ، فَيُخِل بِعُرْفِ الْقِرَاءَةِ وَلاَ يُخِل بِالْمَعْنَى . وَسُمِّيَ خَفِيًّا لأَِنَّهُ يَخْتَصُّ بِمَعْرِفَتِهِ عُلَمَاءُ الْقُرْآنِ وَأَهْل التَّجْوِيدِ . وَهُوَ يَكُونُ فِي صِفَاتِ الْحُرُوفِ  ، وَهَذَا اللَّحْنُ الْخَفِيُّ قِسْمَانِ :
أَحَدُهُمَا : لاَ يَعْرِفُهُ إِلاَّ عُلَمَاءُ الْقِرَاءَةِ كَتَرْكِ الإِْخْفَاءِ ، وَهُوَ لَيْسَ بِفَرْضِ عَيْنٍ يَتَرَتَّبُ عَلَيْهِ عِقَابٌ كَمَا سَبَقَ ، بَل فِيهِ خَوْفُ الْعِتَابِ وَالتَّهْدِيدِ (2) .
وَالثَّانِي : لاَ يَعْرِفُهُ إِلاَّ مَهَرَةُ الْقُرَّاءِ كَتَكْرِيرِ الرَّاءَاتِ وَتَغْلِيظِ اللاَّمَاتِ فِي غَيْرِ مَحَلِّهَا ، وَمُرَاعَاةُ مِثْل هَذَا مُسْتَحَبَّةٌ تَحْسُنُ فِي حَال الأَْدَاءِ .
وَأَمَّا النَّوْعُ الثَّانِي مِنَ الإِْخْلاَل فَهُوَ مَا يَحْصُل مِنَ الزِّيَادَةِ وَالنَّقْصِ عَنِ الْحَدِّ الْمَنْقُول مِنْ أَوْضَاعِ التِّلاَوَةِ ، سَوَاءٌ فِي أَدَاءِ الْحَرْفِ أَوِ الْحَرَكَةِ عِنْدَ الْقِرَاءَةِ ، وَسَبَبُ الإِْخْلاَل الْقِرَاءَةُ بِالأَْلْحَانِ الْمُطْرِبَةِ الْمُرَجِّعَةِ كَتَرْجِيعِ الْغِنَاءِ ، وَهُوَ مَمْنُوعٌ لِمَا فِيهِ مِنْ إِخْرَاجِ التِّلاَوَةِ عَنْ أَوْضَاعِهَا الصَّحِيحَةِ ، وَتَشْبِيهِ الْقُرْآنِ بِالأَْغَانِي الَّتِي يُقْصَدُ بِهَا الطَّرَبُ  .
وَاسْتَدَلُّوا لِمَنْعِ ذَلِكَ بِحَدِيثِ عَابِسٍ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ قَال : إِنِّي سَمِعْتُ رَسُول اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يَقُول : بَادِرُوا بِالْمَوْتِ سِتًّا : إِمْرَةَ السُّفَهَاءِ ، وَكَثْرَةَ الشُّرَطِ ، وَبَيْعَ الْحُكْمِ ، وَاسْتِخْفَافًا بِالدَّمِ ، وَقَطِيعَةَ الرَّحِمِ ، وَنَشْئًا يَتَّخِذُونَ الْقُرْآنَ مَزَامِيرَ يُقَدِّمُونَهُ يُغَنِّيهِمْ ، وَإِنْ كَانَ أَقَل مِنْهُمْ فِقْهًا  . 
قَال الشَّيْخُ زَكَرِيَّا الأَْنْصَارِيُّ : وَالْمُرَادُ بِلُحُونِ الْعَرَبِ : الْقِرَاءَةُ بِالطَّبْعِ وَالسَّلِيقَةِ كَمَا جُبِلُوا عَلَيْهِ مِنْ غَيْرِ زِيَادَةٍ وَلاَ نَقْصٍ ، وَالْمُرَادُ بِلُحُونِ أَهْل الْفِسْقِ وَالْكَبَائِرِ : الأَْنْغَامُ الْمُسْتَفَادَة  ُ مِنْ عِلْمِ الْمُوسِيقَى ، وَالأَْمْرُ فِي الْخَبَرِ مَحْمُولٌ عَلَى النَّدْبِ ، وَالنَّهْيُ عَلَى الْكَرَاهَةِ إِنْ حَصَلَتِ الْمُحَافَظَةُ عَلَى صِحَّةِ أَلْفَاظِ الْحُرُوفِ ، وَإِلاَّ فَعَلَى التَّحْرِيمِ  .
قَال الرَّافِعِيُّ : الْمَكْرُوهُ أَنْ يُفَرِّطَ فِي الْمَدِّ وَفِي إِشْبَاعِ الْحَرَكَاتِ ، حَتَّى يَتَوَلَّدَ مِنَ الْفَتْحَةِ أَلِفٌ وَمِنَ الضَّمَّةِ وَاوٌ . . . إِلَخْ قَال النَّوَوِيُّ : الصَّحِيحُ أَنَّ الإِْفْرَاطَ عَلَى الْوَجْهِ الْمَذْكُورِ حَرَامٌ يَفْسُقُ بِهِ الْقَارِئُ وَيَأْثَمُ بِهِ الْمُسْتَمِعُ ، لأَِنَّهُ عَدَل بِهِ عَنْ مَنْهَجِهِ الْقَوِيمِ ، وَهَذَا مُرَادُ الشَّافِعِيِّ بِالْكَرَاهَةِ .
وَقَدْ أَوْرَدَ عُلَمَاءُ التَّجْوِيدِ نَمَاذِجَ مِنْ ذَلِكَ ، فَمِنْهَا مَا يُسَمَّى بِالتَّرْقِيصِ ، وَالتَّحْزِينِ ، وَالتَّرْعِيدِ ، وَالتَّحْرِيفِ ، وَالْقِرَاءَةِ بِاللِّينِ وَالرَّخَاوَةِ فِي الْحُرُوفِ ، وَالنَّقْرِ بِالْحُرُوفِ وَتَقْطِيعِهَا . . . إِلَخْ .
وَتَفْصِيل الْمُرَادِ بِذَلِكَ فِي مَرَاجِعِهِ ، وَمِنْهَا شُرُوحُ الْجَزَرِيَّةِ ، وَنِهَايَةُ الْقَوْل الْمُفِيدِ ، وَقَدْ أَوْرَدَ أَبْيَاتًا فِي ذَلِكَ مِنْ مَنْظُومَةٍ لِلإِْمَامِ عَلَمِ الدِّينِ السَّخَاوِيِّ ، ثُمَّ نَقَل عَنْ شَرْحِهَا قَوْلَهُ : فَكُل حَرْفٍ لَهُ مِيزَانٌ يُعْرَفُ بِهِ مِقْدَارُ حَقِيقَتِهِ ، وَذَلِكَ الْمِيزَانُ هُوَ مَخْرَجُهُ وَصِفَتُهُ ، وَإِذَا خَرَجَ عَنْ مَخْرَجِهِ مُعْطًى مَا لَهُ مِنَ الصِّفَاتِ عَلَى وَجْهِ الْعَدْل فِي ذَلِكَ مِنْ غَيْرِ إِفْرَاطٍ وَلاَ تَفْرِيطٍ فَقَدْ وُزِنَ بِمِيزَانِهِ ، وَهَذَا هُوَ حَقِيقَةُ التَّجْوِيدِ  . وَسَبِيل ذَلِكَ التَّلَقِّي مِنْ أَفْوَاهِ الْقُرَّاءِ الْمُتْقِنِينَ .

----------


## أبو البراء الأندلسي

جزى الله الأخ بندر الطائي و الأخ أبو زيد

----------


## من صاحب النقب

قال السفاريني في غذاء الألباب :

أول من وضع علم الموسيقى وأصول الألحان فيثاغوث الهرمس , أدركه بقوة الذهن وحركات الأفلاك , فاستمع الأصوات ورتب الألحان الثمانية بحسب الأدوار الفلكية وأصواتها كما في تاريخ الحكماء . 

قلت يعني أن الألحان فيما يسمى علم الموسيقى مأخوذة من أصوات الجمادات و ليست من الأصوات البشرية ، و هذا فرق بينها و بين الألحان المأخوذة من الأصوات البشرية

----------


## ضيف الله الشمراني

ياصاحب النقب وفقك الله
كلام الشيخ الحجي حفظه الله تناول التجويد ، وأن العناية به تكون على حساب التدبر لأن الله ماجعل لرجل من قلبين في جوفه.
وهذا هو المنتقد
أما مسألة الألحان والمقامات وقراءة القرآن على ضوئها فيرجع في تفصيلها لكتاب (سنن القراء ومناهج المجودين) للشيخ المحرر عبد العزيز قاري حفظه الله.
وفقني الله واياك وجميع الإخوة لما يحب ويرضى.

----------


## من صاحب النقب

الأخ ضيف الله جزاك الله خيراً 

أعرف أنك تتحدث عن التجويد و ليس عن الألحان في مشاركتك السابقة و كذلك كثير من مشاركات الأخوة
و حتى الأئمة الذين نقل عنهم الكاتب لا ينكرون التجويد و إنما ينكرون مغالاة بعض الناس فيه و الأمثلة التي ذكروها تدل على ذلك 

وفق الله الجميع

----------


## من صاحب النقب

زاد المعاد لابن القيم   ج 1   ص 492

وفصل النزاع أن يقال التطريب والتغني على وجهين أحدهما ما اقتضته الطبيعة وسمحت به من غير تكلف ولا تمرين ولا تعليم بل إذا خلي وطبعه واسترسلت طبيعته جاءت بذلك التطريب والتلحين فذلك جائز وإن أعان طبيعته بفضل تزيين وتحسين كما قال أبو موسى الأشعري للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لو علمت أنك تسمع لحبرته لك تحبيرا والحزين ومن هاجه الطرب والحب والشوق لا يملك من نفسه دفع التحزين والتطريب في القراءة ولكن النفوس تقبله وتستحليه لموافقته الطبع وعدم التكلف والتصنع فيه فهو مطبوع لا متطبع وكلف لا متكلف فهذا هو الذي كان السلف يفعلونه ويستمعونه وهو التغني الممدوح المحمود وهو الذي يتأثر به التالي والسامع وعلى هذا الوجه تحمل أدلة أرباب هذا القول كلها 

الوجه الثاني ما كان من ذلك صناعة من الصنائع وليس في الطبع السماحة به بل لا يحصل إلا بتكلف وتصنع وتمرن كما يتعلم أصوات الغناء بأنواع الألحان البسيطة والمركبة على إيقاعات مخصوصة وأوزان مخترعة لا تحصل إلا بالتعلم والتكلف فهذه هي التي كرهها السلف وعابوها وذموها ومنعوا القراءة بها وأنكروا على من قرأ بها وأدلة أرباب هذا القول إنما تتناول هذا الوجه وبهذا التفصيل يزول الإشتباه ويتبين الصواب من غيره وكل من له علم بأحوال السلف يعلم قطعا أنهم برآء من القراءة بألحان الموسيقى المتكلفة التي هي إيقاعات وحركات موزونة معدودة محدودة وأنهم أتقى لله من أن يقرؤوا بها ويسوغوها ويعلم قطعا أنهم كانوا يقرؤون بالتحزين والتطريب ويحسنون أصواتهم بالقرآن ويقرؤونه بشجى تارة وبطرب تارة وبشوق تارة وهذا أمر مركوز في الطباع تقاضيه ولم ينه عنه الشارع مع شدة تقاضي الطباع له بل أرشد إليه وندب إليه وأخبر عن استماع الله لمن قرأ به وقال ليس منا من لم يتغن بالقرآن وفيه وجهان أحدهما أنه إخبار بالواقع الذي كلنا نفعله والثاني أنه نفي لهدي من لم يفعله عن هديه وطريقته صلى الله عليه وسلم

----------


## بندر العنزي

هل صحيح أن اول من قال بتحريم قراءة القران بالالحان هو ابن القيم وأن اقوال الفقهاء قبله في هذه المسألة دائرة بين الكراهة والاباحة؟

----------


## من صاحب النقب

هو في الكلام السابق لم يحرم جميع الألحان 

بل حرم الألحان المأخوذة من علم الموسيقى ، أما الألحان التي  هي التحزين و التطريب فقد إختلف فيها الفقهاء الذين سبقوه فبعضهم منعها و بعضهم قاس أداء الصوت على أداء الحروف ، و هناك فرق في الأصوات بين الأصوات البشرية و أصوات الجمادات 

و هذا قيل به حتى في الشعر : فاللحن بالطبع يسمى إنشاداً ، و اللحن المأخوذ من علم الموسيقى يسمى غناء حتى لو لم يكن معه آله ، و هو ما يحصل اليوم في تلحين الشعر بالمقامات الغنائية 

و هو السبب الذي حرم بعض العلماء لأجله الإستماع إلى قناة شدا و من مشايخنا الذين أفتوا بأن الشعر الملحن حرام الشيخ ابن جبرين حفظه الله

----------


## محب الإمام ابن تيمية

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية _رحمه الله تعالى_ في جامع المسائل: (الحمد لله. الناس مأمورون أن يقرأوا القرآن على الوجه المشروع، كما كان يقرأه السلف الصالح من الصحابة والتابعين لهم بإحسان، فإن القراءة سنة يأخذها الآخر عن الأول.
وقد تنازع الناس في قراءة الألحان، منهم من كرهها مطلقا بل حرمها، ومنهم من رخص فيها، وأعدل الأقوال فيها أنها إن كانت موافقة لقراءة السلف كانت مشروعة، وإن كانت من البدع المذمومة نهي عنها، والسلف كانوا يحسنون القرآن بأصواتهم من غير أن يتكلفوا أوزان الغناء، مثل ما كان أبو موسى الأشعري يفعل،فقد ثبت في الصحيح عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال: (لقد أوتى هذا مزمارا من مزامير آل داود). وقال لأبي موسى الأشعري: (مررت بك البارحة وأنت تقرأ، فجعلت أستمع لقراءتك)، فقال: لو علمت أنك تسمع لحبرته لك تحبيرا. أي لحسنته تحسينا. وكان عمر يقول لأبي موسى الأشعري: يا أبا موسى، ذكرنا ربنا فيقرأ أبو موسى وهم يستمعون لقراءته.
وقد قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: (زينوا القرآن بأصواتكم). وقال: (لله أشد أذنا إلى رجل الحسن الصوت بالقرآن من صاحب القينة إلى قينته) . وقال: (ليس منا من لم يتغن بالقرآن).
وتفسيره عن الأكثرين كالشافعي وأحمد بن حنبل وغيرهما هو تحسين الصوت به. وقد فسره ابن عيينة ووكيع وأبو عبيد على الاستغناء به. فإذا حسن الرجل صوته بالقرآن كما كان يفعل السلف _ مثل أبي موسى الأشعري وغيره_ فهذا حسن.
وأما ما أحدث بعدهم من تكلف القراءة على ألحان الغناء فهذا ينهى عنه عند جمهور العلماء، لأنه بدعة، ولأن ذلك فيه تشبيه القرآن بالغناء، ولأن ذلك يورث أن يبقى قلب القارئ مصروفا إلى وزن اللفظ بميزان الغناء، لا يتدبره ولا يعقله، وأن يبقى المستمعون يصغون إليه لأجل الصوت الملحن كما يصغي إلى الغناء، لا لأجل استماع القرآن وفهمه وتدبره والانتفاع به...) 

وقال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية _رحمه الله_ في مجموعة الفتاوى (وحيث أطلق الفقهاء اسم ‏[‏الكلام‏]‏ على حرفين فصاعدًا في ‏[‏باب الصلاة‏]‏، فإنما غرضهم ما يبطل الصلاة، سواء كان مفيدًا أو غير مفيد، وموضوعا، أو مهملا، حتى لو صوت تصويتًا طويلا، ولحن لحون الغناء أبطل الصلاة، وإن لم يكن ذلك في اللغة كلامًا‏.‏)

وقال أيضا في مجموعة الفتاوى (وعن الفضل بن زياد، قال‏:‏ سمعت أبا عبد الله يسأل عن القراءة‏:‏ فقال يحسنه بصوته من غير تكلف‏.‏ وقال أبو بكر الأثرم‏:‏ سألت أبا عبد الله عن القراءة بالألحان‏؟‏ فقال‏:‏ كل شيء محدث؛ فإنه لا يعجبني، إلا أن يكون صوت الرجل لا يتكلفه...(

وقال ابن القيم _رحمه الله_ في زاد المعاد (فقالت طائفة‏:‏ تكره قراءة الالحان، وممن نص على ذلك احمد ومالكٌ وغيرهما، فقال احمد في رواية علي بن سعيد في قراءة الالحان‏:‏ ما تعجبُني وهو محْدَث‏.‏ وقال في رواية المروَزي‏:‏ القراءةُ بالالحان بدعة لا تسمع، وقال في رواية عبد الرحمن المتطبب‏:‏ قراءةُ الالحان بدعة، وقال في رواية ابنه عبد اللّه، ويوسف بن موسى، ويعقوب بن بختان، والاثرم، وابراهيم بن الحارث‏:‏ القراءةُ بالالحان لا تُعجبني الا ان يكون ذلك حُزناً، فيقرا بحزن مثلَ صوت ابي موسى، وقال في رواية صالح‏:‏ ‏(‏زَيِّنُوا القُرْاَنَ بِاصْوَاتِكُم‏)  ‏، معناه‏:‏ ان يُحسِّنه، وقال في رواية المروَزي‏:‏ ‏(‏ما اذِن اللّه لشيء كاذَنِهِ لنبي حسن الصوت ان يتغنَّى بالقران‏)‏ وفي رواية قوله‏:‏ ‏(‏لَيْسَ مِنَّا مَنْ لَمْ يَتَغَنَّ بِالقُرْانِ‏)‏   فقال‏:‏ كان ابنُ عيينة يقول‏:‏ يستغني به‏.‏ وقال الشافعي‏:‏ يرفع صوته، وذكر له حديث معاوية بن قرة في قصة قراءة سورة الفتح والترجيع فيها، فانكر ابو عبد اللّه ان يكون على معنى الالحان، وانكر الاحاديثَ التي يُحتج بها في الرخصة في الالحان‏.‏ 
وروى ابن القاسم، عن مالك، انه سئل عن الالحان في الصلاة، فقال‏:‏ لا تُعجبني، وقال‏:‏ انما هو غناءٌ يتغنَّون به، لياخذوا عليه الدراهم، وممن رُويت عنه الكراهةُ، انس بن مالك، وسعيد بن المسيِّب، وسعيد بن جبير، والقاسم بن محمد، والحسن، وابن سيرين، وابراهيم النخعي‏.‏ وقال عبد اللّه بن يزيد العكبري‏:‏ سمعت رجلاً يسال احمد، ما تقولُ في القراءة بالالحان‏؟‏ فقال ما اسمك‏؟‏ قال محمد‏:‏ قال‏:‏ ايسرك ان يقال لك‏:‏ يا موحمد ممدوداً، قال القاضي ابو يعلى‏:‏ هذه مبالغة في الكراهة‏.‏ وقال الحسن بنُ عبد العزيز الجَرَوي‏:‏ اوصى اليَّ رجل بوصية، وكان فيما خلَّف جارية تقرا بالالحان، وكانت اكثَر تَرِكته او عامتها، فسالتُ احمد بن حنبل والحارث بن مسكين، وابا عُبيد، كيف ابيعُها‏؟‏ فقالوا‏:‏ بعها ساذجةً، فاخبرتُهم بما في بيعها من النقصان، فقالوا‏:‏ بعها ساذَجة، قال القاضي‏:‏ وانما قالوا ذلك، لان سماع ذلك منها مكروه، فلا يجوز ان يُعاوض عليه كالغناء‏.‏ 
قال ابن بطَّال‏:‏ وقالت طائفة‏:‏ التغنِّي بالقران، هو تحسينُ الصوت به، والترجعُ بقراءته، قال‏:‏ والتغني بما شاء مِن الاصوات واللحون هو قول ابن المبارك، والنضرِ بن شُميل، قال‏:‏ وممن اجاز الالحان في القران‏:‏ ذكر الطبري، عن عمر بن الخطاب رضي اللّه عنه، انه كان يقول لابي موسى‏:‏ ذكِّرنا ربَّنا، فيقرا ابو موسى ويتلاحن، وقال‏:‏ من استطاع ان يتغنى بالقران غِناء ابي موسى، فليفعل، وكان عقبة بن عامر من احسن الناس صوتاً بالقراَن، فقال له عمر‏:‏ اعرض عليَّ سورة كذا، فعَرض عليه، فبكى عمر، وقال‏:‏ ما كنتُ اظن انها نزلت، قال‏:‏ واجازه ابن عباس، وابن مسعود، وروي عن عطاء بن ابي رباح، قال‏:‏ وكان عبد الرحمن بن الاسود بن يزيد، يتتبَع الصوتَ الحسن في المساجد في شهر رمضان‏.‏ وذكر الطحاوي عن ابي حنيفة واصحابه‏:‏ انهم كانوا يستمعون القران بالالحان‏.‏ وقال محمد بن عبد الحكم‏:‏ رايت ابي والشافعي ويوسف بن عمر يستمعون القران بالالحان، وهذا اختيارُ ابن جرير الطبرى‏.‏ 
قال المجوِّزون - واللفظ لابن جرير-‏:‏ الدليلُ‏:‏ على ان معنى الحديث تحسينُ الصوت، والغناء المعقول الذي هو تحزين القارئ سامعَ قراءته، كما ان الغناء بالشعر هو الغناءُ المعقولُ الذي يُطرب سامعه -‏:‏ ما روى سفيان، عن الزهري، عن ابي سلمة، عن ابي هريرة، ان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، قال‏:‏ ‏(‏مَا اذنَ اللَّهُ لشيء مَا اذنَ لنبيٍّ حسن التَّرنُّم بالقُرْان‏)‏ ومعقول عند ذوي الحِجا، انَ الترنُّم لاَ يكًون الا بالَصوت اذا حسَّنه المترنم وطرَّب به‏.‏ وروي في هذا الحديث ‏(‏ما اذِنَ اللّه لشيء ما اذن لنبي حسنِ الصوت يتغنى بالقراَن يجهرُ به‏)‏‏.‏ قال الطبري‏:‏ وهذا الحديث من ابين البيان ان ذلك كما قلنا، قال‏:‏ ولو كان كما قال ابنُ عيينة، يعني‏:‏ يستغني به عن غيره، لم يكن لذكر حُسن الصوت والجهر به معنى، والمعروف في كلام العرب ان التغني انما هو الغناء الذي هو حسنُ الصوت بالترجيع، قال الشاعر‏:‏ 
تَغَنَ بِالشِّعْرِ امَّا كُنْتَ قَائِلَه ** انَّ الغِنَاءَ لِهَذا الشِّعرِ مِضْمَارُ 
قال‏:‏ واما ادعاء الزاعم، ان تغنّيتَ بمعنى استغنيت فاشٍ في كلام العرب، فلم نعلم احداً قال به من اهل العلم بكلام العرب‏.‏ واما احتجاجُه لتصحيح قوله بقولِ الاعشى‏:‏ 
وكُنْتُ امْرَءاً زَمَناً بالعِرَاق ** عَفِيفَ المُنَاخِ طويلَ التَّغَنْ 
وزعم انه اراد بقوله‏:‏ طويل التغني‏:‏ طويل الاستغناء، فانه غلط منه، وانما عنى الاعشى بالتغني في هذا الموضع‏:‏ الاِقامة من قول العرب‏:‏ غني فلان بمكان كذا اذا اقام به، ومنه قوله تعالى‏:‏ ‏{‏كاَنْ لَمْ يَغْنَوْا فِيهَا‏}‏ ‏[‏الاعراف‏:‏ 92‏]‏ واستشهاده بقول الاخر‏:‏ 
كِلاَنا غَنِيُّ عَنْ اخِيهِ حَيَاتَهُ وَنَحْنُ اذا مِتْنا اَشَدُ تَغَانِيا 
فانه اغفال منه، وذلك لان التغاني تفاعل من تغنَّى‏:‏ اذا استغنى كل واحد منهما عن صاحبه، كما يقال‏:‏ تضارب الرجلان، اذا ضرب كل واحد منهما صاحبه، وتشاتما، وتقاتلا‏.‏ ومن قال‏:‏ هذا في فعل اثنين، لم يجز ان يقول مثله في فعل الواحد، فيقول‏:‏ تغانى زيد، وتضارب عمرو، وذلك غيرُ جائز ان يتول‏:‏ تغنى زيد بمعنى استغنى، الا ان يريد به قائله انه اظهر الاستغناء، وهو غير مستغن، كما يقال‏:‏ تجلَّد فلان‏:‏ اذا اظهر جَلَدا من نفسه، وهو غير جليد، وتشجَّع، وتكرَّم، فان وجَّه موجِّه التغنِّي بالقران الى هذا المعنى على بُعده من مفهوم كلام العرب، كانت المُصيبة في خطئه في ذلك اعظمَ، لانه يُوجب على من تاوله ان يكون اللّه تعالى ذِكرُه لم ياذن لنبيه ان يستغني بالقران، وانما اذِنَ له ان يُظهر من نفسه لنفسه خلافَ ما هو به من الحال، وهذا لا يخفى فسادُه‏.‏ قال‏:‏ ومما يُبين فسادَ تاويل ابن عُيينة ايضاً ان الاستغناء عن الناس بالقران مِن المحال ان يُوصف احد به انه تؤذن له فيه او لا يؤذن، الا ان يكون الاذن غد ابن عيينة بمعنى الاِذن الذي هو اطلاق واباحة، وان كان كذلك، فهو غلط من وجهين، احدهما‏:‏ من اللغة، والثاني‏:‏ من احالة المعنى عن وجهه‏.‏ اما اللغة، فان الاذن مصدر قوله‏:‏ اذن فلان لكلام فلان، فهو ياذَن له‏:‏ اذا استمع له وانصت، كما قال تعالى‏:‏ ‏{‏واَذِنَت لِرَبِّهَا وَحُقَّتْ‏}‏ ‏[‏الانشقاق‏.‏ 2‏]‏، بمعنى سمِعت لربها وحُقَّ لها ذلك، كما قال عدى بن زيد‏:‏ 
* انَّ هَمِّي فِي سَمَاعٍ واذَن * 
بمعنى، في سماع واستماع‏.‏ فمعنى قوله‏:‏ ما اذن اللّه لشيء، انما هو‏:‏ ما استمع اللّه لشيء من كلام الناس ما استمع لنبي يتغنى بالقران‏.‏ واما الاِحالة في المعنى، فلان الاستغناء بالقُرْان عن الناس غيرُ جائز وصفه بانه مسموع وماذون له، انتهى كلام الطبري‏.‏ 
قال ابو الحسن بن بطال‏:‏ وقد وقع الاِشكال في هذه المسالة ايضاً، بما رواه ابن ابي شيبة، حدثنا زيد بن الحباب، قال‏:‏ حدثني موسى بن عليّ بن رباح، عن ابيه، عن عُقبة بن عامر، قال‏:‏ قال رسول اللّه صلى الله عليه وسلم‏:‏ ‏(‏تَعَلَّموا القُرْانَ وتَغَنَّوا بِهِ، واكتبوه، فَوالذي نَفسي بِيَدِهِ، لَهوَ اَشَدُّ تَفَصِّياَ مِنَ المَخَاضِ مِنَ العقُلِ‏)‏‏.‏ قال‏:‏ وذكر عمر بن شَبَّة، قال‏:‏ ذكر لابي عاصم النبيل تاويلُ ابن عيينة في قوله ‏(‏يتغنّىَ بالقران‏)‏ يستغني به، فقال‏:‏ لم يصنع ابن عيينة شيئاً، حدثنا ابنُ جريج، عن عطاء، عن عبيد بن عُمير، قال‏:‏ كانت لداود نبيِّ اللّه صلى الله عليه وسلم مِعزَفَةٌ يتغنَّى عليها يَبكي ويُبكي‏.‏ وقال ابن عباس‏:‏ انه كان يقرا الزبور بسبعين لحناً، تكون فيهن، ويقرا قراءة يَطْرَبُ منها الجموعُ‏.‏ وسئل الشافعي رحمه اللّه، عن تاويل ابن عيينة فقال‏:‏ نحن اعلمُ بهذا، لو اراد به الاستغناء، لقال‏:‏ ‏(‏من لم يستغن بالقُران‏)‏، ولكن لما قال‏:‏ ‏(‏يتغنَّى بالقران‏)‏، علمنا انه اراد به التغنِّي‏.‏ 
قالوا‏:‏ ولان تزيينه، وتحسين الصوت به، والتطريب بقراءته اوقعُ في النفوس، وادعى الى الاستماع والاِصغاء اليه، ففيه تنفيذ للفظه الى الاسماع، ومعانيه الى القلوب، وذلك عونٌ على المقصود، وهو بمنزلة الحلاوة التي تُجعل في الدواء لتنفذه الى موضع الداء، وبمنزلة الافاويه والطِّيب الذي يُجعل في الطعام، لتكون الطبيعة ادعى له قبولاً، وبمنزلة الطِّيب والتحكِّي، وتجمُّل المراة لبعلها، ليكون ادعى الى مقاصد النكاح‏.‏ قالوا‏:‏ ولا بد للنفس من طرب واشتياق الى الغناء، فعُوِّضت عن طرب الغناء بطرب القران، كما عُوِّضت عن كل محرَّم ومكروه بما هو خيرٌ لها منه، وكما عوِّضت عن الاستقسام بالازلام بالاستخارة التي هي محضُ التوحيد والتوكل، وعن السِّفاح بالنكاح، وعن القِمار بالمُراهنة بالنِّصال وسباق الخيل، وعن السماع الشيطاني بالسماع الرحماني القراني، ونظائره كثيرة جداً‏.‏ 
قالوا‏:‏ والمحرَّم، لا بد ان يشتمِل على مفسدة راجحة، او خالصة، وقراءة التطريب والالحان لا تتضمن شيئاً مِن ذلك، فانها لا تُخرِجُ الكلام عن وضعه، ولا تَحولُ بين السامع وبين فهمه، ولو كانت متضمِّنة لزيادة الحروف كما ظن المانع منها، لاخرجت الكلمة عن موضعها، وحالت بين السامع وبين فهمها، ولم يدر ما معناها، والواقعُ بخلاف ذلك‏.‏ 
قالوا‏:‏ وهذا التطريب والتلحين، امر راجع الى كيفية الاداء، وتارة يكون سليقة وطبيعة، وتارة يكون تكلُّفاً وتعقُلاً، وكيفيات الاداء لا تخرِجُ الكلام عن وضع مفرداته، بل هي صِفات لصوت المؤدِّي، جارية مجرى ترقيقه وتفخيمه وامالته، وجارية مجرى مدود القرَّاء الطويلة والمتوسطة، لكن تلك الكيفيات متعلقة بالحروف، وكيفيات الالحان والتطريب، متعلقة بالاصوات، والاثار في هذه الكيفيات، لا يمكن نقلُها، بخلاف كيفيات اداء الحروف، فلهذا نُقلت تلك بالفاظها، ولم يمكن نقل هذه بالفاظها، بل نقل منها ما امكن نقله، كترجيع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في سورة الفتح بقوله‏:‏ ‏(‏ا ا ا‏)‏‏.‏ قالوا‏:‏ والتطريب والتلحين راجع الى امرين‏:‏ مدٍ وترجيع، وقد ثبت عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، انه كان يمد صوته بالقراءة يمد ‏(‏الرحمن‏)‏ ويمد ‏(‏الرَّحيم‏)‏  ، وثبت عنه الترجيع كما تقدم‏.‏ 
قال المانعون من ذلك‏:‏ الحجة لنا من وجوه‏.‏ احدها‏:‏ ما رواه حُذيفة بن اليمان، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم‏:‏ ‏(‏اقرؤوا القُرْان بِلحُونِ العَرَبِ واصْوَاتِها، وايَاكُم وَلُحُونَ اَهْلِ الكِتَابِ وَالفِسْق، فانَّهُ سَيَجيء في مِنْ بَعْدِي اَقوَامٌ يُرَجِّعُونَ بِالقُرْانِ تَرْجِيعَ الغِنَاءِ وَالنَّوْحِ، لا يُجَاوِزُ حَنَاجِرَهم، مَفتُونَةً قُلُوبُهُم، وَقُلُوبُ الَذِينَ يُعْجِبُهُم شَاْنُهُم‏)‏ رواه ابو الحسن رَزِينّ في ‏(‏تجريد الصحاح‏)‏ ورواه ابو عبد اللّه الحكيم الترمذي في ‏(‏نوادر الاصول‏)‏‏.‏ واحتج به القاضي ابو يعلى في ‏(‏الجامع‏)‏، واحتج معه بحديث اخر، انه صلى الله عليه وسلم ذكر شرائطَ الساعة، وذكر اشياء، منها‏:‏ ‏(‏ان يُتخذ القرانُ مَزاميرَ، يُقدِّمونَ اَحَدَهُم لَيْسَ بِاَقْرَئِهِم وَلا اَفْضَلِهِم ما يُقَدِّمُونَهُ الا لِيُغَنِّيَهُم غِنَاءً‏)‏‏.‏ 
قالوا‏:‏ وقد جاء زياد النهدي الى انس رضي اللّه عنه مع القراء، فقيل له‏:‏ اقرا، فرفع صوته وطرَّب، وكان رفيعَ الصوت، فكشف انس عن وجهه، وكان على وجهه خِرقة سوداء، وقال‏:‏ يا هذا‏!‏ ما هكذا كانوا يفعلون، وكان اذا راى شيئاً يُنكره، رفع الخِرقة عن وجهه‏.‏ قالوا‏:‏ وقد منع النبيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم المؤذِّن المُطَرِّبَ في اذانه من التطريب، كما روى ابن جريج، عن عطاء، عن ابن عباس قال‏:‏ كان لرسول اللّه صلى الله عليه وسلم مؤذِّن يطرِّب، فقال النبيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم‏:‏ ‏(‏انَّ الاذان سَهْلِّ سمح‏.‏، فان كان اَذَانُكَ سَهْلا سَمْحاً، والاَّ فَلا تُؤذِّن‏)‏ رواه الدارقطني وروى عبد الغني بن سعيد الحافظ من حديث قتادة، عن عبد الرحمن بن ابي بكر، عن ابيه، قال‏:‏ كانت قراءةُ رسول اللّه صلى الله عليه وسلم المدَّ، ليس فيها ترجيع‏.‏ قالوا‏:‏ والترجيع والتطريب يتضمن همزَ ما ليس بمهموز، ومدَّ ما ليس بممدود، وترجيعَ الالف الواحد الفات، والواوَ واوات، والياء ياءاتٍ، فيؤدِّي ذلك الى زيادة في القران، وذلك غير جائز، قالوا‏:‏ ولا حدَّ لما يجوز من ذلك، وما لا يجوز منه، فان حُدَّ بحدٍّ معيَّنٍ، كان تحكُّماً في كتاب اللّه تعالى ودِينه، وان لم يُحَدَّ بحدٍّ، افض الى ان يُطلق لفاعله ترديدُ الاصوات، وكثرةُ الترجيعات، والتنويعُ في اصناف الاِيقاعات والالحان المشبِهة للغناء، كما يفعل اهلُ الغناء بالابيات، وكما يفعله كثير من القُرَّاء امام الجنائز، ويفعلُه كثيرٌ مِن قراء الاصوات، مما يتضمن تغييرَ كتاب الله والغِناء به على نحو الحان الشعر والغناء، ويُوقعون الاِيقاعات عليه مثل الغناء سواء، اجتراءً على اللّه وكتابه، وتلاعباً بالقران، وركوناً الى تزيين الشيطان، ولا يجيز ذلك احدٌ من علماء الاِسلام، ومعلوم‏:‏ ان التطريبَ والتلحين ذريعةٌ مُفضية الى هذا افضاءً قريباً، فالمنع منه، كالمنع من الذرائع الموصلة الى الحرام، فهذا نهايةُ اقدام الفريقين، ومنتهى احتجاج الطائفتين‏.‏ 
وفصل النزاع، ان يقال‏:‏ التطريب والتغنِّي على وجهين، احدهما‏:‏ ما اقتضته الطبيعة، وسمحت به من غير تكلف ولا تمرين ولا تعليم، بل اذا خُلّي وطبعه، واسترسلت طبيعته، جاءت بذلك التطريب والتلحين، فذلك جائز، وان اعان طبيعتَه بفضلِ تزيين وتحسين، كما قال ابو موسى الاشعري للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم‏:‏ ‏(‏لَو علمتُ انّكَ تَسمَع لَحَبَّرْتُه لَكَ تحبِيراً‏)‏ والحزين ومَن هاجه الطرب، والحبُ والشوق لا يملك من نفسه دفعَ التحزين والتطريب في القراءة، ولكن النفوسَ تقبلُه وتستحليه لموافقته الطبع، وعدم التكلف والتصنع فيه، فهو مطبوع لا متطبِّع، وكَلفٌ لا متكلَف، فهذا هو الذي كان السلف يفعلونه ويستمعونه، وهو التغني الممدوح المحمود، وهو الذي يتاثر به التالي والسامعُ، وعلى هذا الوجه تُحمل ادلة ارباب هذا القول كلها‏.‏ 
الوجه الثاني‏:‏ ما كان من ذلك صناعةً من الصنائع، وليس في الطبع السماحة به، بل لا يحصُل الا بتكلُّف وتصنُّع وتمرُّن، كما يتعلم اصوات الغِناء بانواع الالحان البسيطة، والمركبة على ايقاعات مخصوصة، واوزانٍ مخترعة، لا تحصل الا بالتعلُم والتكلف، فهذه هي التي كرهها السلفُ، وعابوها، وذمّوها، ومنعوا القراءةَ بها، وانكروا على من قرا بها، وادلة ارباب هذا القول انما تتناول هذا الوجه، وبهذا التفصيل يزول الاشتباهُ، ويتبين الصوابُ من غيره، وكلُّ من له علم باحوال السلف، يعلم قطعاً انهم بُراء من القراءة بالحان الموسيقى المتكلفة، التي هي ايقاعات وحركات موزونة معدودة محدودة، وانهم اتقى للّه من ان يقرؤوا بها، ويُسوّغوها، ويعلم قطعاً انهم كانوا يقرؤون بالتحزين والتطريب، ويحسِّنون اصواتَهم بالقران، ويقرؤونه بِشجىً تارة، وبِطَربِ تارة، وبِشوْق تارة، وهذا امر مركوز في الطباع تقاضيه، ولم ينه عنه الشارع مع شدة تقاضي الطباع له، بل ارشد اليه وندب اليه، واخبر عن استماع اللّه لمن قرا به، وقال‏:‏ ‏(‏لَيْسَ مِنَّا مَن لَمْ يَتَغَنَّ بِالْقرانِ‏)‏ وفيه وجهان‏:‏ احدهما‏:‏ انه اخبار بالواقع الذي كلُّنا نفعله، والثاني‏:‏ انه نفي لهدي من لم يفعله عن هديه وطريقته صلى الله عليه وسلم‏.‏) 

والله أعلم..
والحمدلله رب العالمين....

----------


## القضاعي

الشيخ حفظه الله يحذر من التكلف في علم التجويد الذي يؤول بصاحبه إلى التلحين والتشبه بالفساق



> فنظراً لانتشار التكلف في أحكام التجويد في عصرنا انتشاراً مخيفاً، حتى صرفت فيه جهود خيرة أبناء المسلمين وأوقاتهم،وحتى آل الأمر إلى التطريب والتلحين والتشبه بالفساق في ألحانهم وفسقهم،وحتى اقترب الأمر من اتخاذ آيات الله هزوا، وأصابنا ما أصاب أهل الكتابين قبلنا


لذا أحب التنبيه على سنة السابقين الأولين ومن تبعهم بإحسان



> لذا وجب التنبيه على سنة السابقين الأولين في ذلك حتى نتبعهم بإحسان.


يؤكد الشيخ وفقه الله ان التكلف في علم التجويد يكون على حساب التدبر ولاشك في ذلك لمن صدق مع نفسه ومع الناس. 



> إن من المتيقن أن الله ما جعل لرجل من قلبين في جوفه،فإذا صرف قلبه للتنطع في إقامة اللفظ كان ذلك على حساب التدبر للمعاني الذي من أجله أنزل القرآن
> وقد أدركنا وسمعنا أقواماً من حذاق أهل التجويد قد اعترفوا بأنهم لا يستطيعون التدبر إن أرادوا القيام بكل القواعد المتكلفة في التجويد.



يبين الشيخ طريقة السلف غير المتكلفة ويؤكد حصول التواتر وينفي التواتر عن القراءات المحدثة وان نسبتها لأئمة القراءات لا تصح وقد بيّن ذلك الأخ (من صاحب النقب) جزاه الله خيراً.



> وإن الذي لا نشك فيه أن الصحابة كانوا يقرأون القرآن على سجيتهم وطبيعتهم دون لحن ولا تكلف،كما هي قراءة العلماء الراسخين الذين أدركناهم، وكما تواترت عليه أمة محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام جيلاً إثر جيل،وتواترها هذا أقوى من الصفات التي يأخذها القراء ويزعمون أنها متواترة.



انكار الأئمة ليس على القراءات وإنما على ما فيها من باطل فهم أئمة حق ولا يسكتون على الباطل فرحمهم الله وجزاهم عنا خيراً.



> وقد أنكر الشافعي والإمام أحمد قراءة حمزة لما فيها من الإمالة وغيرها ،قال ابن هانئ في مسائله برقم(1953-1954) سألت أبا عبدالله-يعني الإمام أحمد- قلت:نصلي خلف من يقرأ قراءة حمزة؟قال إن كان رجلاً يقبل منك فانهه، قال أبو عبدالله: سمعت عبدالرحمن بن مهدي يقول: لو صليت خلف من يقرأ قراءة حمزة أعدت الصلاة.



وهذا تأكيد لموضوع الشيخ من كلام ابن قتيبة فهل سيقول هذا الأخ أو ذاك أن ابن قتيبة يحارب علم التجويد ؟!



> وأنكر العلماء في كل العصور صرف الأوقات في المبالغة في التجويد وعدوه من تأثير الأعاجم على المسلمين، ومن ذلك ما يلي: 
> قال ابن قتيبة: "قد كان الناس يقرءون القرآن بلغاتهم دون تكلف، ثم خلف من بعدهم قوم من أهل الأمصار وأبناء الأعاجم فهفوا وضلوا وأضلوا، وأما ما اقتضته طبيعة القارئ من غير تكلف فهو الذي كان السلف يفعلونه، وهوالتغني الممدوح".



وهذه نصيحة لمن أراد الحق وترك الغلو 



> والتغني الممدوح هو ما تقتضيه الطبيعة، وتسمح به القريحة، من غير تكلف ولا تمرين وتعليم، بل إذا خلي وطبعه استرسلت طبيعته بفضل تزيين وتحسين، .............، لا صرف الهمة إلى ما حجب به أكثر الناس بالوسوسة في خروج الحروف وترقيقها وتفخيمها وإمالتها والنطق بالمد الطويل والقصير والمتوسط، وشغله بالوصل والفصل، والإضجاع والإرجاع والتطريب، وغير ذلك، مما هو مفض إلى تغيير كتاب الله، والتلاعب به، حائل للقلوب قاطع لها عن فهم مراد الرب من كلامه، ومن تأمل هدي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وإقراره أهل كل لسان على قراءتهم تبين له أن التنطع بالوسوسة في إخراج الحروف ليس من سنـته.



وهذه أقوال أهل العلم فلله درهم وعلى الله أجرهم



> وقال الذهبي: "القراء المُجوّدة فيهم تنطع وتحرير زائد، يؤدي إلى أن المجود القارئ يبقى مصروف الهمة إلى مراعاة الحروف، والتنطع في تجويدها، بحيث يشغله ذلك عن تدبر كتاب الله، ويصرفه عن الخشوع في التلاوة حتى ذُكر أنهم ينظرون إلى حفاظ كتاب الله بعين المقت." 
> وقال الحافظ: "ما كان طبيعة وسجية كان محموداً، وما كان تكلفاً وتصنعاً فهو مذموم، وهو الذي كرهه السلف وعابوه، ومن تأمل أحوالهم علم أنهم بريئون من التصنع، والقراءة بالألحان المخترعة، بخلاف التحسين الطبيعي فقد ندب إليه صلى الله عليه وسلم" ( انظر: حاشية ابن قاسم على الروض المربع فقد جمع كثيراً من هذه النقول ،2/208). 
> وقال الإمام محمد بن عبد الوهاب رحمه الله في الدرر السنية 13/414 : "وأما في باب فهم القرآن فهذا دائم التفكر في معانيه والتدبر لألفاظه، واستغنائه بمعاني القرآن وحكمه، عن غيره من كلام الناس؛ وإذا سمع شيئاً من كلام الناس، وعلومهم عرضه على القرآن، فإن شهد له بالتزكية والعدالة قبله، وإلا رده؛ وإن لم يشهد له بقبول ولا رد وقفه. وهمته عاكفة على مراد ربه من كلامه، ولا يجعل همته وقصده في تحصيل ما حجب به أكثر الناس من العلوم عن حقائق القرآن بالوسوسة في خروج الحروف، وترقيقها وتفخيمها وإمالتها، والنطق بالمد الطويل والقصير والمتوسط وغير ذلك; فإن هذا حائل للقلوب، وقاطع لها عن فهم مراد الرب من كلامه، وكذلك شغل النطق بـ{أءنذرتهم} ووجوهها، وضم الميم من {عليهم}، ووصلها بالوصل، وكسر الهاء وضمها ونحو ذلك، من شغل الزمان بتنقية النطق وصفاته، معرضاً عن المقصود، وكذلك مراعاة النغم وتحسين الصوت، وكذلك تتبع أوجه الإعراب، واستخراج التأويلات المستكرهة، التي هي بالألغاز والأحاجي أشبه منها بالبيان، وكذلك صرف الذهن إلى حكاية أقوال الناس، ونتائج أفكارهم. 
> وكذلك تنـزيل القرآن على قول من قلده في دينه أو مذهبه، فهو يتعسف بكل طريق، حتى يجعل القرآن تبعا لمذهبهم، وتقوية لقول إمامه، وكل محجوبون بما لديهم عن فهم مراد الله من كلامه، في كثير من ذلك أو أكثره". 
> وإن كتاب أبي عبيد القاسم بن سلام "فضائل القرآن" من أهم الكتب التي يجب أن يتدارسها أهل القرآن حتى يعرفوا فضائل القرآن وآداب قراءته ومعالمه وسننه، وحتى يعرفوا معنى كلام حذيفة بن اليمان (وروي مرفوعا) قال " اقرَءوا القُرآنَ بِلُحونِ العَرَبِ وَأصواتِها ، وإيَّاكُم وَلُحُونَ أهلِ الكِتابِ ، وَأهلِ الفِسقِ ، فإنَّهُ سَيجيءُ مِنْ بَعدِي قَومٌ يُرجِّعوُنَ بِالقرآنِ تَرجِيعَ الرَّهبانِيةِ ، وَالنَّوْحِ وَالغِناءِ، لا يُجاوِزُ حَناجِرَهُم، مَفتونَةٌ قُلوبُهُم ، وَقُلُوبُ الذينَ يُعجِبُهُمْ شَأنُهُمْ " ، وحتى يسلكوا سبيل السلف الصالح ويقتصوا آثارهم فإن الفلاح كله في ذلك، وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه.
> http://www.alamralawal.com/#detailOfMizan::7

----------


## الأثري الفراتي

بارك الله فيكم

لمزيد من الفائدة :

جمع لأقوال العلماء حول حكم قراءة القرآن بالمقامات الموسيقية

----------


## القضاعي

وفيكم الله يبارك

----------

